#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Как относиться к учителю в дзогчене?

## SerSem

Как правильно воспринимать учителя в дзогчене от которого вы получили передачу или иначе,того,кто ввёл вас в природу ума?И насколько это важно для осуществления вхождения в природу ума?И как понимать само выражение- вхождение в природу ума?Жду вашей помощи. :Frown:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Если Учитель обладает всеми качествами, то он сможет указать ученику на его состояние ума, сказав вот оно это состояние о котором говорится. Передать это состояние как яблоко вроде нельзя, но подвести через объяснения возможно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как правильно воспринимать учителя в дзогчене от которого вы получили передачу или иначе,того,кто ввёл вас в природу ума?


Если он вас реально ознакомил с природой ума, то как к коренному Гуру.

----------

Иван Денисов (19.03.2011), Мошэ (21.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2011)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

> Как правильно воспринимать учителя в дзогчене от которого вы получили передачу или иначе,того,кто ввёл вас в природу ума?


 Как Будду.

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как правильно воспринимать учителя в дзогчене от которого вы получили передачу или иначе,того,кто ввёл вас в природу ума?


И этот человек пришел нам благовествовать!?  :Frown:

----------

Konchok Dorje (18.03.2011), Иван Денисов (01.04.2011), Мошэ (21.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Нет отдельной школы - Дзогчен. Относиться нужно как к Ваджрному Учителю,  если принял ванг и соответствующие обеты и обязательства.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.03.2011), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нет отдельной школы - Дзогчен. Относиться нужно как к Ваджрному Учителю,  если принял ванг и соответствующие обеты и обязательства.


 Как обычно.. Гараб Дордже то не в теме был))) 4-ое посвящение не колесница Ати, хоть и об одном и том же.

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Как обычно.. Гараб Дордже то не в теме был))) 4-ое посвящение не колесница Ати, хоть и об одном и том же.


Как интересно. А можно цитаты из источников для подтверждения данного мнения?

Кстати, вот интересно. Гараб Дордже вообще-то учил Манджушримитру (пандита и реализованного сидху) многие годы.
При этом прочтя изложение "Трех заветов" некоторые решают, что уже в курсе, что Гараб Дордже говорил, а что нет )))

----------

Denli (21.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (10.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Некоторые товарищи думают что они по меньшей мере как Манджушримитра  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.03.2011), Dorje Dugarov (18.03.2011), Дордже (18.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (18.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (10.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Некоторые товарищи думают что они по меньшей мере как Манджушримитра


ну или, как минимум, - йогины.  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.03.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

"Как относиться к учителю в дзогчене?"

Или-или :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Некоторые товарищи думают что они по меньшей мере как Манджушримитра


И это неплохо поскольку в тантре говорится что нужно развить гордость божества, я божество. Но это не получается из-за самоуничижения и недостатка понимания философии тантры.

----------

Sam (01.04.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> И это неплохо поскольку в тантре говорится что нужно развить гордость божества, я божество. Но это не получается из-за самоуничижения и недостатка понимания философии тантры.


Но это далеко не главные причины, почему это не получается...

_А. Берзин. Практический подход к буддизму
Седьмая сессия: тантрическая практика_



> Представлять себя как божество, не будучи готовыми отказаться от нашего обычного представления о себе – представления о прочном «я», обладающем своего рода прочной индивидуальностью, – это прямая дорога к шизофрении, а не к освобождению. Мы по-прежнему будем иметь это безумное, совершенно болезненное и фиксированное представление о себе, а затем мы добавим поверх него искусственное убеждение: «Я божество». Тогда мы можем легко обезуметь, говоря, например: «Я рассержен – это мое гневное лицо божества». Или можем заниматься сексом с каждым, кого мы встретили, поскольку: «Я – такое-то божество с супругой, и заниматься сексом с каждым – это высокая тантрическая практика». Все это представляет собой большую опасность и может произойти, если мы занялись тантрой, не имея в качестве фундамента решимости быть свободными, – без отречения от нашего обычного представления о самих себе.
> 
> Чтобы отречься от такого представления о себе, совершенно необходимо правильно понимать пустотность. Иначе как мы сможем преобразовать представление о себе? Без правильного понимания мы можем совсем сойти с ума, думая: «Все представляет собой лишь мандалу, все совершенно вокруг меня, и каждый является буддой», – очень странным образом, и затем мы даже перестанем быть внимательными, переходя улицу, и попадем под автомобиль.
> 
> Более того, абсолютно необходимо иметь такие качества, как любовь, сострадание и бодхичитта. Мы совершаем все эти практики с тем, чтобы принести пользу другим, заботясь о других. Именно бодхичитта побуждает нас применять все это как метод для того, чтобы иметь дело с окружающим миром и с другими людьми. Без этого очень легко оказаться в буддийском Диснейленде: просто уйти в некую странную воображаемую страну.

----------

Keiko (16.04.2011), Pema Sonam (19.03.2011), Sergio (28.04.2011), Вазир (19.03.2011), Мага (04.04.2011), Пема Дролкар (10.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Как интересно. А можно цитаты из источников для подтверждения данного мнения?


Какие вам цитаты? Что в ваджраяне, то что называется Дзогчен обнаруживается и применяется, опираясь на предварительно развитую практику йидама, а в колеснице Ати нету практики йидама и там иной подход вообще?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ну или, как минимум, - йогины.


Ага.. тут толпы таких.. высидивших года в ретритах и все шарят, что такое Ваджраяна. И да.. не стоит лезть к именам других.

----------

Вазир (19.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

:Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Какие вам цитаты? Что в ваджраяне, то что называется Дзогчен обнаруживается и применяется, опираясь на предварительно развитую практику йидама, а в колеснице Ати нету практики йидама и там иной подход вообще?


Ага. Вот именно эти. Желательно из классики - Лонченпа, Джигме Лингпа... Коренные тексты тоже хорошо подойдут.

----------

Denli (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Предлагаю вернуться обратно к теме. Предупреждение для Dechen Namdrol. Посмотрите правила.

----------


## Jamtso

Если учителю действительно удалось показать ученику природу ума, то скорее всего, ученик не будет задаваться таким вопросом: а как ему относиться к Учителю? Поведение такого ученика, скорее всего, будет характеризоваться признаками спонтанного совершенства: спонтанное глубокое почтение к учителю, спонтанная любовь к нему, спонтанное глубокое желание облегчить жизнь учителя, практиковать его учение... Здесь уже не будет места высасыванию каких-то изощренных правил из пальца, извините.

----------

Вазир (20.03.2011), Уэф (20.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ага. Вот именно эти. Желательно из классики - Лонченпа, Джигме Лингпа... Коренные тексты тоже хорошо подойдут.


А чем вас не устраивают конкретные методы Ваджраяны, где присутствует знание Дзогчен с опорой на преображение, и методы Ати-йоги, которые без этого? или вы их не знаете? тогда о чем говорить то вообще..

----------


## Jamtso

> И как понимать само выражение- вхождение в природу ума?(


Войти в природу ума, другими словами - оказаться в изначальном просветлении - означает оказаться в знании источника себя и вселенной, оказаться в недвижимом пространстве, внутри которого образуются облака понятий и представлений, которые никак не влияют на само пространство.

----------


## Jamtso

> Желательно из классики - Лонченпа, Джигме Лингпа... Коренные тексты тоже хорошо подойдут.


Из "Кунджед Гляьпо" - коренной текст, комментатором которого выступал Лонгченпа.

Я, всевышний источник, ум чистый и совершенный, зовусь "вершиной всех [колесниц]". Все сотни тысяч учений Винаи, Абидхармы, Сутры и разных разделов тантр, все тайные методы порождения и завершения, переданные из меня рожденными учителями трех тел-измерений, основаны на усилии. Они ведут ко мне, который превыше усилий, однако, прилагая усилия, им никогда не удается увидеть меня. Поэтому я считаюсь вершиной учений.

----------

Sergio (28.04.2011), Вазир (21.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если учителю действительно удалось показать ученику природу ума, то скорее всего, ученик не будет задаваться таким вопросом: а как ему относиться к Учителю?


Здрасьтиприехали. А известный тренинг Падмасамбхавы: "А теперь поклонитесь мандале", при котором толпа гораздо более продвинутых учеников начинает простираться не перед Гуру Ринпоче, а перед проявленной им мандалой?  :Smilie:

----------


## Уэф

> Как правильно воспринимать учителя в дзогчене от которого вы получили передачу или иначе,того,кто ввёл вас в природу ума?(


а вы, простите, свою маму тоже спрашиваете как вам нужно к ней относиться? 




> насколько это важно для осуществления вхождения в природу ума?И как понимать само выражение- вхождение в природу ума?Жду вашей помощи.


так учитель "ввел" вас в "природу ума" или нет? ))) 
если да, то почему вы спрашиваете что это? лично мне не понятно что означает выражение "вхождение в природу ума"! ))) откуда? куда? кто? во что? ... входит.  :Wink: 

боюсь вам придется самому разрешить эти вопросы! думаю это будет самый эффективный метод!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И это неплохо поскольку в тантре говорится что нужно развить гордость божества, я божество. Но это не получается из-за самоуничижения и недостатка понимания философии тантры.


Гордость божества это не идея, а чувство(ощущение, энергия), которое сильно развитое поможет не отвлекаться. Идейность всей Ваджраяны пустотность.

----------


## Jamtso

> Здрасьтиприехали. А известный тренинг Падмасамбхавы: "А теперь поклонитесь мандале", при котором толпа гораздо более продвинутых учеников начинает простираться не перед Гуру Ринпоче, а перед проявленной им мандалой?


Здрасти и вам, а при чем здесь тренинг? Человек хотел человеческого ответа. Все эти мандалы для нас  - из области сказок и фантазий. Речь о здесь и сейчас. Как относиться к учителю? Конечно с почтением, верой, надеждой и любовью! Другой вопрос: выдавливать из себя это отношение через коленку? или есть другой способ?
И даже если бы сейчас повторилась ситуация с Гуру Ринпоче, мандалой и поклонами, человек, познавший природу своего ума с помощью Гуру Ринпоче, спонтанно поклонился именно Гуру Ринпоче, не задумываясь и не мудрствуя лукаво о выгодах такого поступка.

----------

Вазир (21.03.2011), Уэф (20.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И даже если бы сейчас повторилась ситуация с Гуру Ринпоче, мандалой и поклонами...


Вот этот момент я больше всего люблю  :Smilie:

----------

Sergio (28.04.2011), Пема Дролкар (11.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В тантре говорится что три объекта вы соединяете, свой ум, ум божества и ум Гуру в практике божества. Гуру растворяется в вас и вы думаете теперь мой ум и ум Гуру это одно целое.

----------


## Legba

> А чем вас не устраивают конкретные методы Ваджраяны, где присутствует знание Дзогчен с опорой на преображение, и методы Ати-йоги, которые без этого? или вы их не знаете? тогда о чем говорить то вообще..


Беда в том, что Вы НЕ найдете классического текста, где Ати-Йога Тантра (сорри, это так называется. Высшая из трех внутренних тантр), выделена из Ваджраяны. Да, это высшая из 9 колесниц. Также говорится, что в Маха Йоге превалирует Керим (но есть и Дзогрим), в Ану Йоге превалирует Дзогрим (но есть и Керим). А ати- Йога это единство Керима и Дзогрима. А вот об отличии "преображения" от "самоосвобождения" в классических текстах мне что-то не попадалось. Но Вы ведь меня просветите, правда?  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (21.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Из "Кунджед Гляьпо" - коренной текст, комментатором которого выступал Лонгченпа.
> 
> Я, всевышний источник, ум чистый и совершенный, зовусь "вершиной всех [колесниц]". Все сотни тысяч учений Винаи, Абидхармы, Сутры и *разных разделов тантр*, *все тайные методы порождения и завершения, переданные из меня рожденными учителями трех тел-измерений, основаны на усилии.* Они ведут ко мне, который превыше усилий, однако, прилагая усилия, им никогда не удается увидеть меня. Поэтому я считаюсь вершиной учений.


Да, прекрасно. Вы прочли, что там написано? ВСЕ методы переданные учителями трех тел - основаны на усилии. И приводят к изначальному состоянию - которое запредельно усилию. Странно было бы предполагать, что здесь говорится не об уме - источнике, а о каком-то суперметоде. В тот момент, когда Основа, Путь и Плод актуально становятся одним - действительно, какие уж усилия. А до той поры - у нас есть только идея, о том, что это одно - но для актуализации ее требуются усилия.

----------

Denli (21.03.2011), Уэф (21.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.03.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Высшая из трех внутренних тантр), выделена из Ваджраяны.


 О каком выделении речь? было сказано, что 4-ое посвящение и полноценная колесница Ати со своими методами это не одно и тоже.

----------


## Legba

> О каком выделении речь? было сказано, что 4-ое посвящение и полноценная колесница Ати со своими методами это не одно и тоже.


Ага. И было спрошено, на основании чего сделано такое утверждение. Но давайте не будем ходить по кругу. Вы явно не собираетесь цитировать что-либо, а позиция Ваша вполне понятна.

----------

Denli (21.03.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ага. И было спрошено, на основании чего сделано такое утверждение.


 На основании того, что практик не перескакивает из одной колесницы в другую. Четвертое посвящение применяется в той колеснице в которой оно дано, а не перескакивает в колесницу Ати-йоги ввиду ненадобности, так как все необходимое для полноценной практики уже развито.
И да, цитировать устные наставление я не буду. Их можно при желании самому услышать.

----------

Вазир (21.03.2011), Иван Денисов (21.03.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Да, прекрасно. Вы прочли, что там написано? ВСЕ методы переданные учителями трех тел - основаны на усилии. И приводят к изначальному состоянию - которое запредельно усилию. Странно было бы предполагать, что здесь говорится не об уме - источнике, а о каком-то суперметоде. В тот момент, когда Основа, Путь и Плод актуально становятся одним - действительно, какие уж усилия. А до той поры - у нас есть только идея, о том, что это одно - но для актуализации ее требуются усилия.


Я страшно прошу пардону, но хотелось бы уточнить некоторые детали, которые имхо сильно влияют на смысл цитаты.
Во первых если бы было написано ПРИВОДЯТ, то так и написали бы. А написали тем не менее ВЕДУТ. Вести то они ведут, написано в цитате, ОДНАКО (тоже ключевое слово), если методы на основании усилия не будут оставлены, то следовательно и НЕ приведут.

Поэтому да, конечно, с целью согласования с тантрическими классификациями можно притянуть и единство кедрима с дзогримом, и ясности с пустотой и ещё множество классификаций и ассоциаций, которые учителя из сострадания дают ученикам с неочень высокими способностями, цепляющимися за известное, однако когда говорят о колеснице ати-йоги по смыслу, говорят что воззрение её это отсутствие воззрения, медитация это не медититирование, плод это отсутствие представления о плоде и тп.
Поэтому, в ати никакой практики, метода "соединенного дзогрима и кедрима" или чего то напоминающего просто нет, хотя про всякое такое и говорится. Предваритльные - пожалуйста, но это не ати сама по себе.

PS Самоосвобождение очевидно совсем не то же самое что преображение. В самоосвобождении нет никакой целенаправленной деятельности, да и деятеля.

----------

Вазир (21.03.2011), Иван Денисов (21.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Я страшно прошу пардону, но хотелось бы уточнить некоторые детали, которые имхо сильно влияют на смысл цитаты.
> Во первых если бы было написано ПРИВОДЯТ, то так и написали бы. А написали тем не менее ВЕДУТ. Вести то они ведут, написано в цитате, ОДНАКО (тоже ключевое слово), если методы на основании усилия не будут оставлены, то следовательно и НЕ приведут.
> 
> Поэтому да, конечно, с целью согласования с тантрическими классификациями можно притянуть и единство кедрима с дзогримом, и ясности с пустотой и ещё множество классификаций и ассоциаций, которые учителя из сострадания дают ученикам с неочень высокими способностями, цепляющимися за известное, однако когда говорят о колеснице ати-йоги по смыслу, говорят что воззрение её это отсутствие воззрения, медитация это не медититирование, плод это отсутствие представления о плоде и тп.
> Поэтому, в ати никакой практики, метода "соединенного дзогрима и кедрима" или чего то напоминающего просто нет, хотя про всякое такое и говорится. Предваритльные - пожалуйста, но это не ати сама по себе.
> 
> PS Самоосвобождение очевидно совсем не то же самое что преображение. В самоосвобождении нет никакой целенаправленной деятельности, да и деятеля.


О, ну это уже разговор.
Нельзя не согласиться, но... На том уровне, когда уже нет практики - невозможно и говорить о наличии каких-либо "методов Ати Йоги", "самостоятельного пути Ати Йоги" и т.д. Методами можно обозвать только предварительные практики (как Вы верно заметили). Более того, говорится и о несостоятельности,  в конечном счете, методов Семде и Лонгде. Но ведь это чистое теоретизирование, в конечном счете. Да, гаруда вылупляется из яйца уже умея летать. Но Лонченпа ясно указывает, что вот этот вылупившийся гаруда - по сути Рупакайя - а значит обладает всеми признаками Рупакайи. Рупакайя есть - со сладкозвучной речью Брамы и прочим? Ок, велком в "Ати Йогу как она есть". Нету? Значит это предварительные практики, кои вполне адекватно соотносить хоть с внутренними, хоть с внешними тантрами - хоть вообще с сутрой. Я имею ввиду, что если некий маршрут один идет пешком, другой едет на велике, а третий на авто - то соотнесение пройденного расстояния теряет, конечно, смысл на финише - НО не раньше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

> На основании того, что практик не перескакивает из одной колесницы в другую. Четвертое посвящение применяется в той колеснице в которой оно дано, а не перескакивает в колесницу Ати-йоги ввиду ненадобности, так как все необходимое для полноценной практики уже развито.
> И да, цитировать устные наставление я не буду. Их можно при желании самому услышать.


И где оно "было дано"? Локально в Маха Йоге?! 
Ну да ладно, Вас не переубедишь.
Может быть, окромя устных наставлений книжки почитать. Глядишь, и устные наставления лучше пойдут.
Впрочем, что я в самом деле. Наверняка Вы лучше знаете.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> О, ну это уже разговор.
> Нельзя не согласиться, но... На том уровне, когда уже нет практики - невозможно и говорить о наличии каких-либо "методов Ати Йоги", "самостоятельного пути Ати Йоги" и т.д..


 Потому и говорится об идентичности плода, а не о том что это колесница Ати-йоги.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И где оно "было дано"? Локально в Маха Йоге?!


Да локально, так как практики Маха-йоги достаточно для вхождения в знание Дзогчен, и нет нужды практиковать три раздела Ати - Семдэ, Лонгдэ и Упадеша.

----------


## Legba

> Да локально, так как практики Маха-йоги достаточно для вхождения в знание Дзогчен, и нет нужды практиковать три раздела Ати - Семдэ, Лонгдэ и Упадеша.


Вот Вы думаете, наверное, что я прикалываюсь, когда говорю, что неплохо бы что-то почитать... Ну вот что это должно значить "вхождение в знание Дзогчен"? Нет, я понимаю, что это не слишком удачная русская калька с английских учений ННР. Но поймите - вне ДО никто не обязан знать перевод этого на общечеловеческий язык. Это что - ригпа цал ванг? Или что это? Я даже не пытаюсь придраться к сути высказывания - я его просто не в состоянии понять. Давайте уж как-нибудь воспользуемся терминологическим аппаратом, а? :Cry:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (21.03.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> О, ну это уже разговор.
> Нельзя не согласиться, но... На том уровне, когда уже нет практики - невозможно и говорить о наличии каких-либо "методов Ати Йоги", "самостоятельного пути Ати Йоги" и т.д. Методами можно обозвать только предварительные практики


не не не... отнюдь не только. к примеру 4 чогжага являются непосредственно тем, что называется практикой ати и они вполне себе одновременно соответствуют заявленным выше мною (впрочем вы наверное догадываетесь, что это лишь цитирование) критериям ати насчёт отсутствий.





> Более того, говорится и о несостоятельности,  в конечном счете, методов Семде и Лонгде.


не в курсе. цитатой не поделитесь?




> Но ведь это чистое теоретизирование, в конечном счете. Да, гаруда вылупляется из яйца уже умея летать. Но Лонченпа ясно указывает, что вот этот вылупившийся гаруда - по сути Рупакайя - а значит обладает всеми признаками Рупакайи.


ваащета про гаруду говорят в плане освобождения практикующего ати В БАРДО - со всеми последующими последствиями с рупакайями и даже дххармакайями. Получение введение, опознание и даже успехи в трегчо это ещё не гаруда. поскольку яйцо кармически накопленного тела пока в наличии. его сперва разбить треба.
методами тогала или естественным ходом, тут как удастся.
так чта вот эта крестьянская простота насчёт "предъявите стигматы!" она не прокатывает  :Wink: 

ps надеюсь мы не необходимость предварительных практик обсуждаем?
ps2 насчет отличия преображения от самоосвобождения у вас вопрос исчерпался я так понимаю?

----------

Вазир (23.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

> не не не... отнюдь не только. к примеру 4 чогжага являются непосредственно тем, что называется практикой ати и они вполне себе одновременно соответствуют заявленным выше мною (впрочем вы наверное догадываетесь, что это лишь цитирование) критериям ати насчёт отсутствий.


Тут начинается вопрос о дефиниции "практики". Скорее, впрочем, лингвистический. Потому как "практикой" мы все таки обычно называем целенаправленную деятельность - а чогжаги это, скорее, результат деятельности. То есть, практикуя риво чогжаг Вы же не производите деятельности в духе - о, как гора... не, не как гора... опять как гора. Попытка путем "практики" чогжага стать некой "горой" - это ведь вообще неадекват.))



> Далее, что касается их применения, то, как мы говорили вчера, [нужно] всегда применять Гуру-йогу, начинать с Гуру-йоги. Когда приходит мысль о созерцании, то вы начинаете с Гуру-йоги, а затем _продолжаете_ в четырёх чогжагах.


То есть требуется некая предварительная именно *практика* - в данной цитате Гуру Йога - а чогжаги это скорее ее результат. До той поры, пока чогжаги не становятся постоянным состоянием. "Нет медитации, есть привыкание к медитации".





> не в курсе. цитатой не поделитесь?


Попозже.





> так чта вот эта крестьянская простота насчёт "предъявите стигматы!" она не прокатывает


Я невнятно выразился. После смерти стигматы уже не предъявишь, ясен пень. Но вот можно ли назвать методы Тогал (с нажиманиями на глаза и прочим) отсутствием целенаправленной деятельности? Не вполне. Потому, видимо, и говорится, что Трекчо для ленивых, а Тогал для усердных  :Smilie: 
Но какому методу не следуй - до момента *постоянного* пребывания в четырех чогжагах/разбития скорлупы - будет происходить некоторая деятельность (практика) субъективно рассматриваемая как "исправление", хотя объективно "исправлять" нечего. Гуру Йога - это ведь "исправление", до тех пор пока есть периоды, которые *не* Гуру Йога.



> ps надеюсь мы не необходимость предварительных практик обсуждаем?


Упаси Ишвара. "Неблагодарное это дело - бить красных" (С) Также мы не обсуждаем вопросы личной гигиены и мировой заговор.  :Smilie: 



> ps2 насчет отличия преображения от самоосвобождения у вас вопрос исчерпался я так понимаю?


Такого вопроса и не было. Был вопрос (впрочем не к Вам) относительно адекватности проецирования схемы "отречение - преображение - самоосвобождения" на классические четыре или шесть колесниц тантры, с чем периодически выходит полная ахинея.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Тут начинается вопрос о дефиниции "практики". Скорее, впрочем, лингвистический. Потому как "практикой" мы все таки обычно называем целенаправленную деятельность


дзогчен ати  всё таки нечто *не*обычное




> - а чогжаги это, скорее, результат деятельности.


не сказал бы. никакой деятельностью недеятельность не достигается, это противоречит причинно-следствию.
чогжаги это результат понимания, вхождения в состояние знания: когда например тебе объясняют суть  воззрения, поддерживают это примером во время введения, а дальше ты опираешься на полученное, применяя его в формате чогжага. ничего прям чтобы делать не надо, это прямая ошибка.




> То есть, практикуя риво чогжаг Вы же не производите деятельности в духе - о, как гора... не, не как гора... опять как гора. Попытка путем "практики" чогжага стать некой "горой" - это ведь вообще неадекват.))


да неадекват. путем чогжага мы скорее перестаём становиться или прекращаем эту иллюзорную и тщетную тенденцию становления. для того чтобы *перестать*, однако, ничего не надо *делать*, надо перестать. поэтому вся практика это не-практика, хотя понимать кое-что для этого неплохо бы.
... хотя в принципе некоторые и без понимания вовсе обходятся, путем веры гуру проскакивают, счастливые люди )




> То есть требуется некая предварительная именно *практика* - в данной цитате Гуру Йога - а чогжаги это скорее ее результат. До той поры, пока чогжаги не становятся постоянным состоянием. "Нет медитации, есть привыкание к медитации".


гуру-йога гуру-йоге я подозреваю рознь. в ати гуруйога это объединение с состоянием учителя. а состояние учителя это естественное состояние. объединить с  ним можно только своё  естественное состояние. что можно или нужно *делать* для *естественного* состояния???
всё делаемое это подделка.




> Но вот можно ли назвать методы Тогал (с нажиманиями на глаза и прочим) отсутствием целенаправленной деятельности? Не вполне.


если Вася Пупкин нашел что то в интернете и начинает давить на глаза от дурости ожидая мультиков, это не тогал ))
тогал это то, что делают после освоения трегчод. а когда ты освоил трегчод, то с достигательной деятельностью закончено.




> Потому, видимо, и говорится, что Трекчо для ленивых, а Тогал для усердных


такие высказывания могут быть как  тонким уточнением, так и вот источником глубокого заблуждения. в тогале ничего не делается.
а то так можно договориться, что настоящие мастера дзогчена и не какают. а если какают, то им приходится для этого прерывать практику, потому что штаны ж снимать это ж действие!!! 




> Гуру Йога - это ведь "исправление", до тех пор пока есть периоды, которые *не* Гуру Йога.


в ати гуру йога это не исправление, а неисправление.

----------


## Нико

Прошу прощения за невежественный вопрос, а что есть "чогжаг"?

----------


## Legba

> дзогчен ати  всё таки нечто *не*обычное


Ага, и не передается символами и словами. А чо делать?  :Smilie: 






> не сказал бы. никакой деятельностью недеятельность не достигается, это противоречит причинно-следствию.
> чогжаги это результат *понимания, вхождения* в состояние знания: когда например тебе объясняют суть  воззрения, поддерживают это примером во время введения, а дальше ты *опираешься* на полученное, *применяя* его в формате чогжага. ничего прям чтобы делать не надо, это прямая ошибка.


Ну вот мы опять облизываем дефиниции. Согласитесь, весьма условно утверждать, что "понимание", "вхождение", "опирание" и "применение" - это НЕ деятельность. Можно только сказать, что это не деятельность _определенного рода_, не более того.




> гуру-йога гуру-йоге я подозреваю рознь. в ати гуруйога это объединение с состоянием учителя. а состояние учителя это естественное состояние. объединить с  ним можно только своё  естественное состояние. что можно или нужно *делать* для *естественного* состояния???
> всё делаемое это подделка.


И еще раз. Если ДО некоторого момента состояние не было естественным - а потом стало, значит к этому привели некие действия. ОК - если так не нравится слово действия - изменения. Но это просто вопрос градуирования, и все. Для того, чтобы включить компьютер - не нужно крутить ручку зажигания. С точки зрения кручения ручки зажигания можно сказать, что ничего делать не надо. Но нельзя же сказать, что *вообще* ничего делать не надо. "Не исправлять" - это иная форма деятельности. Отличная от "исправлять" - но не некая точка абсолютного нуля, до которой все как-то само собой остынет.




> а то так можно договориться, что настоящие мастера дзогчена и не какают. а если какают, то им приходится для этого прерывать практику, потому что штаны ж снимать это ж действие!!!


В некоторм смысле все так и есть. Если состояние Будды достигается только в момент смерти, они какают, ибо сосуд действует по инерции. А вот если они реализуются при жизни, и обретают иллюзорное тело, то они только делают вид что какают, спонтанно удовлетворяя нужды учеников. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (24.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (22.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

> дзогчен ати  всё таки нечто *не*обычное


а каков смысл слова НЕОБЫЧНОЕ, не означает ли это, что Дзогчен годен не для обычных людей, а для, например только АРЬЕВ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Давайте уж как-нибудь воспользуемся терминологическим аппаратом, а?


 В четырех словах не разобраться, только если не знать смысл хотя бы одно... а тут уже никакой терминологией не помочь.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Прошу прощения за невежественный вопрос, а что есть "чогжаг"?


способ «оставлять без исправления»

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> а каков смысл слова НЕОБЫЧНОЕ, не означает ли это, что Дзогчен годен не для обычных людей, а для, например только АРЬЕВ?


не означает.
необычное значит содержит особый, необычный подход, какого нет в других колесницах

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ага, и не передается символами и словами. А чо делать?


расслабляться в неисправлении. как, зачем и почему неисправлять слова и символы вполне доносят.





> Ну вот мы опять облизываем дефиниции. Согласитесь, весьма условно утверждать, что "понимание", "вхождение", "опирание" и "применение" - это НЕ деятельность. Можно только сказать, что это не деятельность _определенного рода_, не более того.


Да, вы опять облизываете дефиниции, и это не так уж и страшно. Есть теория, что проблемы с пониманием у людей возникают именно тогда, когда они не понимают точно какого то слова в определениях или рассуждениях.
Вы сначала привязываетесь к буквалистскому понятию о действиях, а потом приравниваете это к достигательной деятельности с усилиями по изменению. И получается поскольку всё проявленное есть действия, то и практика неисправления (или по другому не-действия в контексте ати) тоже оказывается с какого то перепуга деятельностью с усилиями к изменению. Это заблуждение.




> И еще раз. Если ДО некоторого момента состояние не было естественным - а потом стало, значит к этому привели некие действия.


Нет никакого момента, когда не было потом стало. это очень важно.
Был момент обнаружения того что всегда и было. Невозможно *создать*  естественное состояние, это противоречит определению и смыслу. Естественное это то, что есть всегда. Изначально такое есть слово.
К примеру вы всю жизнь писали вилами на воде, и вдруг осознали, что за исчезающими надписями всегда была только вода. Она и была и осталась, ничего не изменилось.
Вы просто перестали быть загипнотизированным своими письменами и их исчезающими смыслами.





> Но нельзя же сказать, что *вообще* ничего делать не надо. "Не исправлять" - это иная форма деятельности. Отличная от "исправлять" - но не некая точка абсолютного нуля, до которой все как-то само собой остынет.


У меня ощущение, что у вас "вообще ничего делать не надо" = "а, нет никакой практики, пойду пить пиво перед телеком"
Вообще ничего не делать требует высоких способностей между прочим.




> В некоторм смысле все так и есть. Если состояние Будды достигается только в момент смерти, они какают, ибо сосуд действует по инерции. А вот если они реализуются при жизни, и обретают иллюзорное тело, то они только делают вид что какают, спонтанно удовлетворяя нужды учеников.


практикующий ати просто какает в присутствии  :Smilie: 
сосуды-масуды...

----------

YanaYa (23.03.2011), Же Ка (23.03.2011), Иван Денисов (24.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Вы сначала привязываетесь к буквалистскому понятию о действиях, а потом приравниваете это к достигательной деятельности с усилиями по изменению. И получается поскольку всё проявленное есть действия, то и практика неисправления (или по другому не-действия в контексте ати) тоже оказывается с какого то перепуга деятельностью с усилиями к изменению. Это заблуждение.


Вы просто констатировали, что это заблуждение. Поскольку Вы не являетесь авторитетом, чтобы я просто пошел и стал медитировать над Вашими словами - попробуйте обосновать свою позицию. Моя-то проще пареной репы. Сознание функционирует? Да. Значит производит определенную деятельность. Некоторые виды этой деятельности можно назвать хоть "немедитацией", хоть еще как. Возможно, в данном контексте это будет более "правильная" деятельность, вот и все. В термине НЕдеятельность - НЕ относится к определенным видам деятельности, а не к любым вообще. Иначе велком ту телевизор с пивом. 





> Нет никакого момента, когда не было потом стало. это очень важно.
> {}
> Вы просто перестали быть загипнотизированным своими письменами и их исчезающими смыслами.


Хм. Тоесть Вы постулируете, что "переставание быть загипнотизированным" не имеет места - поскольку не происходит ни в какой момент? Раз момента нет? "Вымя есть - а хереса - нету!" (С) :Confused:

----------


## Нико

> способ «оставлять без исправления»


Поясните, плиз!

----------


## Inbongo

> Потому, видимо, и говорится, что Трекчо для ленивых, а Тогал для усердных


Цитату, где это так говорится? А то кто-нибудь вас прочтет и пойдет на солнышко смотреть, плюнув на мачупу, посчитав себя усердным, а не ленивым.

----------


## PampKin Head

Всем бы быть такими "ленивыми" и "усердными".

----------


## Legba

> Цитату, где это так говорится? А то кто-нибудь вас прочтет и пойдет на солнышко смотреть, плюнув на мачупу, посчитав себя усердным, а не ленивым.


См. "Сокровищницу Дхармадхату". Это кажется было в 9ой главе автокомментария. Но могу и попутать - у меня нет под рукой текста.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Поясните, плиз!


"Четыре чогжага. Чогжаг означает: "оставь всё как оно есть". Потому что с самого начала принцип Дзогчен — это мачопа (ma-bcos-pa), не исправлять ничего, позволить этому быть. Итак, в созерцании также используется этот термин чогжаг (chog bzhag), дать быть тому, что есть. И существуют четыре таких чогжага."

ЧННР

----------

Pema Sonam (24.03.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Цитату, где это так говорится? А то кто-нибудь вас прочтет и пойдет на солнышко смотреть, плюнув на мачупу, посчитав себя усердным, а не ленивым.


помнится, лама Олег как-то на одном из семинаров по этому поводу выразился вполне определенно, что мы как правило неправильно =) воспринимаем это сравнение (Сообщение от Legba  - ... говорится, что Трекчо для ленивых, а Тогал для усердных), ибо по сравнению с теми самыми "ленивыми" тибетскими практиками, мы не то чтобы ленивые... мы сверхленивые! =)

----------


## Нико

> "Четыре чогжага. Чогжаг означает: "оставь всё как оно есть". Потому что с самого начала принцип Дзогчен — это мачопа (ma-bcos-pa), не исправлять ничего, позволить этому быть. Итак, в созерцании также используется этот термин чогжаг (chog bzhag), дать быть тому, что есть. И существуют четыре таких чогжага."
> 
> ЧННР


Хорошо, если мы просто "дадим быть тому, что есть", чего мы достигнем?

----------

Майя П (24.03.2011)

----------


## Inbongo

> См. "Сокровищницу Дхармадхату". Это кажется было в 9ой главе автокомментария. Но могу и попутать - у меня нет под рукой текста.


Цитата не приведена, можно спросить иначе: как вы понимаете эту мысль? Усердное оперирование чужими умозаключениями, или, если хотите, яснопониманиями, не отменяет собственных выводов. Расскажете?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хорошо, если мы просто "дадим быть тому, что есть", чего мы достигнем?


Если просто, то может быть, и ничего не достигнем, а если в контексте практики Дзогчен, то возможно, видения ясного света  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Хорошо, если мы просто "дадим быть тому, что есть", чего мы достигнем?


Эти наставления неразрывно связаны с ригпа цел вангом. Не стоит даже пытаться это осмыслить без него.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (30.03.2011), Sergio (28.04.2011), Иван Денисов (24.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Если просто, то может быть, и ничего не достигнем, а если в контексте практики Дзогчен, то возможно, видения ясного света


просто, или в контексте практики Дзогчен, или еще в каком контексте...) 
пожалуй что в принципе, если существо способно не цепляться совсем, не просто ослабить хватку а действительно "отпустить", или как еще говорят  - "попуститься" ))), растворяется сама мысль о достижении чего либо! но для большинства существ это подобно тому что бы "забыть как дышать"  :Wink: 
... а уж потом учиться "плавать"  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

for Нико. цитата из небольшого текста по ати. Извиняюсь за скомканность. здесь немного говориться про воззрение.
	Воззрение ати-йоги таково. Явленное бытие, циклическое существование и нирвана - устанавливаются без усилий в силу спонтанности и несотвеоренности как изначальный просветлённый. Хотя и устанавливается подобным образом ати-йога, но Авалокитешвара является совершенным в природе воззрения. [Всё] является украшением проявления изначального просветлённого, естественного проявления и  Авалокитешвары, тела Учения, будучи свободным от принятия и отвержения. Хотя индивидуальные воззрения не соответствуют колеснице, они отмечаются умом как формирующие воззрение, немыслимое и не являемое словами. В воззрении Авалокитешвары [всё] освобождется на собственном уровне без пресечения и установления, принятия и отбрасывания.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А я бы ответил вообще просто: "Вопрос не по окладу"  :Smilie:  Если вы хотите узнать "для чего" или "что достигается", то, вероятно, лучше обратиться к Учителю или его работам.

----------

Иван Денисов (25.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

2 Нико.
Тут ведь какое дело. Лонченпа пишет:



> *Определившись* в отсутствии заблуждения в самсаре и отсутствии свободы в нирване,
> Не напрягайтесь, не исправляйте и не изменяйте ничего!


Выделение мое, извините. Проблема вся, ИМХО, в том, что "не определившись" довольно странно что-то "не исправлять".
А оное "определение" уже, по существу, является исправлением достаточно глобального характера.

В указанном мной ранее источнике "Сокровищница Дхармадхату", запрошенная цитата звучит несколько иначе.
Позже постараюсь найти в приведенном мной виде:




> В этой (традиции Менгак-дэ Дзогчена) они очищаются в основном пространстве без принудительного отвержения посредством ключевой реализации беспрепятственного самоосознавания. Они освобождаются либо посредством *старательной медитации Тогал* естественно присутствующих видений, либо посредством реализации *непринуждённого Трекчо*, - самоосвобождающегося осознавания.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вы просто констатировали, что это заблуждение.


Хорошо, если не понятно, выделяю: вы привязываетесь к БУКВАЛИСТСКОМУ, бытовому понятию о действиях. Каковое подразумевает, что есть некий деятель и результат действия. Но ни деятеля, ни выделябельного (сорри, ну вот так  :Smilie:  исходного состояния, имеющего собственные признаки, ни его исправления, ни результативного состояния имеющего собственные признаки к которым можно было бы нечто привести в буддийском воззрении начиная с Праджняпарамиты НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. И уж конечно в ати такого нет в принципе.




> Сознание функционирует? Да. Значит производит определенную деятельность.


Даже 5 скандх пусты от самобытия, слыхали?
"Поэтому, Шарипутра, поскольку у бодхисаттв *нет достижения*, они опираются на Праджняпарамиту и пребывают в ней"

Функция есть, а деятельности нет. Потому что деятельность подразумевает цель и деятеля. Концептуально мы можем их сконструировать, удерживая в уме, но в воспринимаемом для них нет объекта ссылки, да и сами конструкции пусты от собственного содержания.
Функция же, возникая как взаимозависимое проявление, является пустой игрой природы ума, которой ввиду лишь кармы (навязчивых тенденций) приписываются якобы присущие смыслы: рождение, пребывание, уничтожение и тп. Приписывание само по себе тоже лишь одна из тенденций. "Игра света на волнах природы ума" всегда пуста, что бы мы ни делали. Делание, это тенденция, которую и следует прекратить, например поняв объяснения воззрения. В этом не создаётся никакой деятельности, напротив, она останавливается.




> Хм. Тоесть Вы постулируете, что "переставание быть загипнотизированным" не имеет места - поскольку не происходит ни в какой момент?


Нет, я имел в виду, что вода из этой метафоры, на которой вилами писали письмена, всегда была водой во время вашего гипноза и остаётся ею же после пробуждения.
На ней даже ничего не отпечатывалось.
Грёзы же и не существовали, чтобы требовать прекращения.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

PS По поводу "старательной медитации Тогал" я бы предложил получить комментарии СВОЕГО ламы. Чтобы не оказаться жертвой кривоватых переводов и собственных фантазий  :Smilie: 
А то вдруг вам свезёт освоить трегчо и вы затем начнёте "стараться" в тогале. "Доктор мы его теряем!!"  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), Иван Денисов (01.04.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Сообщение от Samadhi Undercover 
> способ «оставлять без исправления»
> 
> Поясните, плиз!


Уважаемая, если вы не в курсе об этих методах, я пока не уполномочен давать устное введение в ати, извините что до сих пор занимаюсь неизвестно чем в самсаре.  :Smilie: 
К своему ламе обратитесь, так оно надёжнее.

----------


## Legba

> Хорошо, если не понятно, выделяю: вы привязываетесь к БУКВАЛИСТСКОМУ, бытовому понятию о действиях. Каковое подразумевает, что есть некий деятель и результат действия. Но ни деятеля, ни выделябельного (сорри, ну вот так  исходного состояния, имеющего собственные признаки, ни его исправления, ни результативного состояния имеющего собственные признаки к которым можно было бы нечто привести в буддийском воззрении начиная с Праджняпарамиты НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. И уж конечно в ати такого нет в принципе.


Тааак.))
1. "Буквалистское" представление о деятельности вполне себе соответствует относительной истине. И наличие истины абсолютной - относительную как-то не отменяет.
Пустота соприсутствует взаимозависимости, а не отрицает ее.
2. С чего мы, собственно, начали. С того, что "бездеятельность" Ати является сущностным признаком - отличающим ее от остальных колесниц. А формулировки типа "единство Керима и Дзогрима" применяются исключительно для "нерубящих фишку" (чтоб я так не рубил!)). И вдруг под эту идею "бездеятельности" Вы ловко подводите сутрическую базу  - дескать вот же оно. Оно-то оно. Да вот только тогда, по сути дела, вся практика Махаяны - "бездеятельна", и сущностным признаком это быть не может. Довольно странно доказывать отдельность Ати, апеллируя к Сутраяне, Вы не находите? ИМХО, это только доказывает "встроенность" Ати в систему.  




> Функция есть, а деятельности нет. Потому что деятельность подразумевает цель и деятеля. Концептуально мы можем их сконструировать, удерживая в уме, но в воспринимаемом для них нет объекта ссылки, да и сами конструкции пусты от собственного содержания.
> Функция же, возникая как взаимозависимое проявление, является пустой игрой природы ума, которой ввиду лишь кармы (навязчивых тенденций) приписываются якобы присущие смыслы: рождение, пребывание, уничтожение и тп. Приписывание само по себе тоже лишь одна из тенденций. "Игра света на волнах природы ума" всегда пуста, что бы мы ни делали. Делание, это тенденция, которую и следует прекратить, например поняв объяснения воззрения. В этом не создаётся никакой деятельности, напротив, она останавливается.


Ну да, кто же будет спорить. Но пользуясь Вашим элегантным примером - мастера Дзогчен все равно какают - на относительном, иллюзорном уровне. Делают это подобно эху, радуге и так далее. И с вполне чувственно постигаемым результатом. А на абсолютном уровне в своем некаканьи они не отличны от остальных живых существ.

----------


## Legba

> PS По поводу "старательной медитации Тогал" я бы предложил получить комментарии СВОЕГО ламы. Чтобы не оказаться жертвой кривоватых переводов и собственных фантазий


Это у Ламы Олега "кривоватые переводы", я правильно понял?  :Wink: 
Поскольку цитировал я, пока что, исключительно их.
А на самом деле изучать Дзогпа Ченпо я носом не вышел - способностей маловато.
Так что сужу исключительно по открытым источникам. Не всем же быть дзогченпа, в самом деле.  :Wink:

----------

Вангдраг (02.04.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... я носом не вышел - способностей маловато...


это фантазия ничем не обоснованная. Знание развивается годами.. десятилетиями.. не одной жизнью. А методов достаточно разнообразных для разных личностей.

----------


## Legba

> это фантазия ничем не обоснованная. Знание развивается годами.. десятилетиями.. не одной жизнью. А методов достаточно разнообразных для разных личностей.


Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче говорил, что тем, кто практикует именно Дзогпа Ченпо - нужно около 13 лет для достижения состояния Будды. (см. "Нарисованное радугой" и "Так как есть"). Исходя из этого можно заметить, что те, кто практикует "десятилетиями.. не одной жизнью" практикует что-то другое.)) И конечно же, методы есть для всех. Методы, как раз, и соотносимы со способностями. Методы Сутры подходят всем. И если даже они, как в моем случае, даются с определенным трудом - о какой внутренней Тантре может идти речь? Так что с моими фантазиями все нормально ))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче говорил, что тем, кто практикует именно Дзогпа Ченпо - нужно около 13 лет


Вы не тратили эти 13 лет. Так что явно вам не изестны ваши способности для практики Дзогпа Ченпо.





> Методы Сутры подходят всем.


Тибетцам что-то не особо подошли, пришлось Падмасамбхаве придти и вон оно во что вылилось...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Это у Ламы Олега "кривоватые переводы", я правильно понял?


Ну а что ж он не может выбрать не лучшее слово? Если вы ПРАВДА интересуетесь этой темой, прямо его и спросите, что он имел в виду под старательностью и есть ли в тогал усилия. Емэйл его известен.




> А на самом деле изучать Дзогпа Ченпо я носом не вышел - способностей маловато.
> Так что сужу исключительно по открытым источникам. Не всем же быть дзогченпа, в самом деле.


Я если честно, не очень понимаю вот такие высказывания: Сам я ничо нипрактикую, способностями не вышел, но поотстаивать некую своевыдуманную точку зрения хачю!
Типа "не читал, но осуждаю".

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Тааак.))
> 1. "Буквалистское" представление о деятельности вполне себе соответствует относительной истине.


Это вы смешиваете игру в слова типа "функционирует=действует=изменения поистине существуют" с относительной истиной.
"Сколько ни говори халва, во рту слаще не будет" - это народная мудрость про словесные игры в названия и смыслы.
Относительная истина тем временем простая и наглядная штука. Пример её: если взять среднестатистического гражданина, типа меня или вас, и дать ему по голове ломом, то лом не погнется, а голова погнется. Такая вот взаимозависимость, хоть как играй в слова.
Однако если взять этого же среднестатистического гражданина и попытаться указать в нём "деятеля", того кто действует, или того кто приходит и кто уходит (после лома), то безо всякой абсолютной истины, даже на самом бытовом уровне никакого деятеля найти невозможно. Другой пример: деревья качаются от ветра, но у ветра нет ЦЕЛИ качать деревья. Поэтому это не деятельность. И ветер не есть деятель. Функционирование есть, но нет ни деятельности, ни деятеля. 
Не обязательно скакать в абсолютную истину, чтобы наблюдать отсутствие. Форма и есть пустота с самого начала, без необходимости ДЕЛАТЬ её пустотой, даже у себя в уме.




> 2. С чего мы, собственно, начали. С того, что "бездеятельность" Ати является сущностным признаком - отличающим ее от остальных колесниц. А формулировки типа "единство Керима и Дзогрима" применяются исключительно для "нерубящих фишку" (чтоб я так не рубил!)). И вдруг под эту идею "бездеятельности" Вы ловко подводите сутрическую базу  - дескать вот же оно.


Ну конечно, а что такого? Ати вершина колесниц, значит они в её фундаменте, она же не в воздухе висит?  :Smilie: 
Я сослалася на праджняпарамиту, потому что говорить о дзогчене не понимая и не принимая за основу праджняпарамиту НЕВОЗМОЖНО.
Все идеи о деятелях, самобытии рождения, пребывания, и исчезновения, о самсаре и нирване должны быть улажены и окончены ещё на той стадии.
А ведь после неё ещё тантра идёт..




> Да вот только тогда, по сути дела, вся практика Махаяны - "бездеятельна", и сущностным признаком это быть не может.


Отнюдь, махаяна не бездеятельна. Воззрение праджняпарамиты это плод махаяны, а до него они здорово усердствуют в очищениях, потому что считают, что нужно изменять якобы неправильный ум. Вот типа поочищаем и будет ТОГДА праджняпарамита.
А в ати праджняпарамита, прямо в окончательном её виде берется за основу, как онтология. Её не нужно достигать, потому что то, что есть, это и есть праджняпарамита.
И это только основание для воззрения ати, даже не само воззрение.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче говорил, что тем, кто практикует именно Дзогпа Ченпо - нужно около 13 лет для достижения состояния Будды. (см. "Нарисованное радугой" и "Так как есть"). Исходя из этого можно заметить, что те, кто практикует "десятилетиями.. не одной жизнью" практикует что-то другое.))


Это вы замечаете что то своё, друг мой.
Когда говорят 13 лет, подразумевается 13 в пещере. А в нашу эпоху дзогченом балуются без отрыва от производства. и главное - от потребления.
А это сильно не одно и то же. Я бы не сравнивал.

----------

Secundus (04.04.2011), Вангдраг (02.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Ну конечно, а что такого? Ати вершина колесниц, значит они в её фундаменте, она же не в воздухе висит? 
> Я сослалася на праджняпарамиту, потому что говорить о дзогчене не понимая и не принимая за основу праджняпарамиту НЕВОЗМОЖНО.
> Все идеи о деятелях, самобытии рождения, пребывания, и исчезновения, о самсаре и нирване должны быть улажены и окончены ещё на той стадии.
> А ведь после неё ещё тантра идёт..


Вах. Ну да, конечно же. И я о чем.
Вы помните, из-за чего и за кого вписались-то?)))
Я напомню, вот с такого диалога:



> -Нет отдельной школы - Дзогчен. Относиться нужно как к Ваджрному Учителю, если принял ванг и соответствующие обеты и обязательства.
> -Как обычно.. Гараб Дордже то не в теме был)))


Похоже, каждый писал о чем-то своем.))

----------


## Legba

> Это вы замечаете что то своё, друг мой.
> Когда говорят 13 лет, подразумевается 13 в пещере. А в нашу эпоху дзогченом балуются без отрыва от производства. и главное - от потребления.
> А это сильно не одно и то же. Я бы не сравнивал.


А вот этого не надо. Производство и потребление были нормально развиты что в Тибете 200 лет назад, что в Индии 2000 лет назад.
И если некто НЕ в пещере (ее прямом аналоге) - значит у него разговор про 8 мирских дхарм и мотивацию, а не про Дзогчен.
И то, чем он "балуется" не то что на Дзогчен - на Махаяну не особенно тянет. Так, "Путь Брамы", не более того.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (04.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Отнюдь, махаяна не бездеятельна. Воззрение праджняпарамиты это плод махаяны, а до него они здорово усердствуют в очищениях, потому что считают, что нужно изменять якобы неправильный ум. Вот типа поочищаем и будет ТОГДА праджняпарамита.
> А в ати праджняпарамита, прямо в окончательном её виде берется за основу, как онтология. Её не нужно достигать, потому что то, что есть, это и есть праджняпарамита.


Не согласен. Очищать можно то, что чисто в своей основе. Это же очищение, а не конструирование. И это вполне себе онтологическая основа и для Сутры, и для Тантры, и для Дзогчена. Разница-то носит методический характер - иначе можно было бы сказать, что например воззрение Сутры *в принципе* неверно. Сейчас я спонтанно и без усилий пишу слова, а некогда мне и буквы давались с определенным трудом. И конечно же сейчас я мог-бы сказать себе семилетнему, что слова надо писать спонтанно. Но было бы это "воззрение" для меня тогда актуальным? Нет. Хотя и оставалось бы верным. Мне не часто надо вспоминать правила грамматики, чтобы писать без ошибок. Я их и не помню-то толком. Но странно отрицать необходимость периода выучивания этих правил - все через это проходят. )))

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (04.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Про 13 лет - это, скорее всего, тоже вариативно. Как и про 3 года в аннутара-тантре.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Похоже, каждый писал о чем-то своем.))


Ага Сэмде, Лонгде и Упадеша это Маха-йога или Крия наверное или вообще Махаяна.

----------


## Legba

> Про 13 лет - это, скорее всего, тоже вариативно. Как и про 3 года в аннутара-тантре.


Если вариативно, то зачем называть цифры? Версия, конечно, очень утешительная - но нескладная.

2 Nirdosh Yogino - Вы молодец и все прекрасно понимаете. Даже не знаю - что еще Вам сказать на Ваши последние пассажи.  :Smilie:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (04.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если вариативно, то зачем называть цифры? Версия, конечно, очень утешительная - но нескладная.


Затем, что _при определенных причинах и условиях это возможно_ в такие сроки. И чтобы дать некое представление, что это не делается, к примеру, за 12-ть часов.

Подобный подход можно найти в сутрах Будды Шакьямуни: http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn10.htm
...



> И *любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи лет*, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("*Архатство*"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". [33]
> 
> *О, не принимайте за меру семь лет*. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение шести лет ... в течение пяти лет ... трех лет ... двух лет ... одного года, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".
> 
> *О, не принимайте за меру один год*. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи месяцев ... в течение шести месяцев ... пяти месяцев ... четырех месяцев ... трех месяцев ... двух месяцев ... месяца ... половины месяца, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения".
> 
> *О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца*. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения"


О, не принимайте за меру 13 лет... (с)

----------

Secundus (04.04.2011), Сергей Ч (03.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Затем, что _при определенных причинах и условиях это возможно_ в такие сроки. И чтобы дать некое представление, что это не делается, к примеру, за 12-ть часов.


Ну естественно. Вот эти самые "причины и условия" и являются дефиницией того, что именно практикуется.
Пробежав стометровку за час странно называть себя "спринтером" - особенно если по прошествии часа еще не добежал ))
Кстати, Миларепе обещали именно что за 12 часов.
Так что, видимо, 13 лет - *верхняя* планка.
Что согласуется с приведенной Вами цитатой, и утешает еще меньше )))

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (04.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну естественно. Вот эти самые "причины и условия" и являются дефиницией того, что именно практикуется.
> Пробежав стометровку за час странно называть себя "спринтером" - особенно если по прошествии часа еще не добежал ))


Кхм... Если еще какие то источники, которые приводят ту же цифру в 13 лет?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Вах. Ну да, конечно же. И я о чем.
> Вы помните, из-за чего и за кого вписались-то?)))
> Я напомню, вот с такого диалога:
> 
> Похоже, каждый писал о чем-то своем.))


Вы сначала прикидываетесь, а потом пеняете что вам объясняют на том уровне, который считается общепризнанным?
Практик дзогчена подразумевается имеет высокие способности, помните? Т.е. или аля пандита, или проницательный устойчивый ум, которому не надо вообще ссылаться на базу, который ухватывает введение в стиле "собаки лают в монастыре дзогчен..".
Вы к какому нибудь такому типу относитесь?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И если некто НЕ в пещере (ее прямом аналоге) - значит у него разговор про 8 мирских дхарм и мотивацию, а не про Дзогчен.
> И то, чем он "балуется" не то что на Дзогчен - на Махаяну не особенно тянет. Так, "Путь Брамы", не более того.


во первых логики нет.
если сказали 13 лет в пещере, это не значит что 23 года в городе не прокатит для кого то.
наше дело простое, делать лучшее из того на что способен.
а во вторых, батенька, и давно ли вы так вот размышлениями о чужой мотивации балуетесь?
И что вас в ней беспокоит?

----------


## Legba

> Вы к какому нибудь такому типу относитесь?


Сэм, Вы же прекрасно знаете, что на этот вопрос в *любом* случае положено отвечать в стиле "ни к какому, я дебил".
Сорри, так уж повелось.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (04.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> во первых логики нет.
> если сказали 13 лет в пещере, это не значит что 23 года в городе не прокатит для кого то.


Да при чем тут город. Вы сами написали о производстве и потреблении - сиречь вовлеченности в восемь мирских дхарм.
А тут ни 23 года, ни 23 жизни не помогут.
Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, заметьте себе, ничего про пещеру-то не говорил. Он говорил о постоянстве практики.




> наше дело простое, делать лучшее из того на что способен.


Ага. Только вот это самое "лучшее" - если окажется "Путем Брамы" уже не худо. А если Парамитаяной - так вообще зашибись.
Возвращаясь к примеру со стометровкой - каждый бежит как может, конечно. Хоть как бежит - уже замечательно.
Только дефиниция бегуна как "спринтера", "стайера" или "..." напрямую связана с его скоростью, а не с его благими намерениями 
"вообще хоть как-то бежать в рамках обстоятельств".



> а во вторых, батенька, и давно ли вы так вот размышлениями о чужой мотивации балуетесь?
> И что вас в ней беспокоит?


Чужой - это чьей? Вас я особо не знаю, не говоря уж о Nirdoshi.
Может Вы непосредственно из Акаништхи вещаете, откуда мне знать?
Достаточно очевидно, что образ жизни и поступки любого человека есть прямое свидетельство его мотивации.
А то разговор выглядит примерно так:
 - На серфе можно научиться кататься за месяц.
 - Да, но это на море и при наличии волн. 
- Ну, наверное если человек не едет на море учиться, оно ему не очень надо?
- Нифига. Во первых не очевидно, что он в ванной у себя не научится за два месяца. И потом у него много работы в офисе, и билеты дорогие.
И вообще, что это Вы взялись судить, кто серфер, а кто нет?!

Все очень просто. Я знаю, что серфер - это чувак в море на доске. Для того, чтобы это знать - вовсе не обязательно самому быть серфером.
Конечно, когда мне начинают рассказывать, что доска не доска, и море - не совсем море, у меня закрадываются смутные сомнения.
Но, поскольку признанные авторитеты в области серфинга говорят, что море и доска должны быть - я более или менее спокоен за свою психику.  :Smilie:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (04.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Кхм... Если еще какие то источники, которые приводят туже цифру в 13 лет?


В общедоступных мне больше не попадалось.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Не согласен. Очищать можно то, что чисто в своей основе. Это же очищение, а не конструирование.


Вы тут незаметно втуливаете некую чистую основу и всё остальное, типа грязное, которое следует удалить.
ИМЕННО ЭТО и является конструированием. Концептуализацией.
Вообще то ВСЁ является чистым, даже то, от чего вы собрались очищать чистую основу.
По сути эта деятельность есть "переливание из пустого в порожнее" и заблуждение о её необходимости и осмысленности(!!) проходят за какое то количество кальп/перерождений, в соответствии с силой привязанности к ним.
Когда такие заблуждения проходят, такие бодхисатвы махасатвы расслабляются в недеянии.




> можно было бы сказать, что например воззрение Сутры *в принципе* неверно.


Воззрение сутры это праджняпарамита. Концепция о загрязнении и методах очищения путем мудрости и поведения это (воззрение) о методе. Вот метод сутры с тз атийоги ошибочен, об этом говорится открыто, нп в Кунджед Гьялпо.
И не только сутры, все прочие тоже ввиду концептуализации уклоняются от собственного же  воззрения в различные виды разделения и героическое преодоление этого разделения, которое сами же и придумали. 




> Сейчас я спонтанно и без усилий пишу слова, а некогда мне и буквы давались с определенным трудом.


Да, а в какой то момент вы и вовсе  не знали букв.
Осознание же ваше никогда от вас не отдельно и никогда не ухудшается в самсаре и *не улучшается в результате практики*.
трудиться тут не над чем.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, Миларепе обещали именно что за 12 часо


"Первая доза = бесплатно" (с)



> Так что, видимо, 13 лет - *верхняя* планка.
> Что согласуется с приведенной Вами цитатой, и утешает еще меньше )))


Это всего лишь верхняя планка по версии "Нарисованное радугой".

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Т.е. приступите к освоению Учения Дзогпа Ченпо только, когда в уме будет мысль "вот ща я точно смогу за 13 лет обрести плод этого Учения" ? :Smilie:  гениальный подход, ток чего о нем Учителя не говорят "приходите получать Учение, когда будете уверены что за 13 лет достигнете", а объясняют как в миру развиваться и применять Учение даже если пока не ухватываются какие-то вещи сразу( да да представьте это не недоумки выдумывают себе "Дхарму в обыденной жизни", а именно конкретные наставления Учителей) ) послушаешь такого, так складывается впечатление, что бросать надо все это дело, бросать Учителя, забывать Дхарму и идти стричься в монахи в монастырь  :Big Grin:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Сэм, Вы же прекрасно знаете, что на этот вопрос в *любом* случае положено отвечать в стиле "ни к какому, я дебил".
> Сорри, так уж повелось.


Здорово!
Однако же по уверенности с которой вы отстаиваете необходимость производить изменения, МНЕ ЧУДИТСЯ, что вы будто бы не считаете себя дебилом, а очень даже уверены в правоте в области ати дзогчена?!

----------

Вазир (05.04.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А то разговор выглядит примерно так:
>  - На серфе можно научиться кататься за месяц.


Совсем не так выглядит разговор.
- Чувак, тебе не надо учиться кататься ни на сёрфе, ни на тракторе, ни в космос лететь, для того, чтобы узнать самого себя таким, какой ты поистине есть прямо сейчас, каким ты всегда был и всегда будешь.
- А долго времени потребуется?
- Не, не долго, года три.
- А если я буду стараться?
- Хм, тогда 5-7.
- А если сильно-сильно буду стараться?
- Тогда и жизни не хватит.

Сорри за пересказ общеизвестных дхарма-анекдотов. Их актуальность со временем не уменьшается.

----------

Secundus (04.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Здорово!
> Однако же по уверенности с которой вы отстаиваете необходимость производить изменения, МНЕ ЧУДИТСЯ, что вы будто бы не считаете себя дебилом, а очень даже уверены в правоте в области ати дзогчена?!


Вот с какого перепугу мне быть уверенным о чем-либо в области Ати Йоги?
Ни с точки зрения "пандитства", ни с точки зрения "йогического пути" я не проходил подготовки, представляющей собой необходимый минимум - хотя бы информационный.
Я же следую своим обстоятельствам, так что книжечку почитаю - и то дело. А книжечек переведено маловато - ну + лень превеликая. Ну вот и практикую в меру способностей. Так ведь вроде надо?  :Wink: 
А насчет отсутствия изменений... Я думал, мы все выяснили. Да, непосредственно на уровне Ати Йоги - нет никаких изменений (особенно если пользоваться "небытовой" лексикой). Но. Нельзя оказаться на этом уровне просто решив, что он вполне подходящий. А пока ты НЕ там - придется стараться. Даже вот Гараб Дордже не на пустом месте возник. Был дэвом, практиковал Ваджрасаттву... А потом да, не менял уже ничего. Для практикующих Парамитаяну - воззрение Парамитаяны верно. Оно *становится* ошибочным для *уже* практикующих Дзогпа Ченпо. Вот соббссно и все, что я пытался сказать.))



> Сорри за пересказ общеизвестных дхарма-анекдотов. Их актуальность со временем не уменьшается.


С каждым годом, не принесшим урожая достигших состояния Будды, их актуальность уменьшается, сорри.  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Это всего лишь верхняя планка по версии "Нарисованное радугой".


Альтернатив-то вроде и нет. В том смысле что остальные упоминаемые периоды времени - еще меньше.
А потом - вполне релевантный источник, ИМХО. Кому-как, конечно же.

----------


## Dron

> Когда такие заблуждения проходят, такие бодхисатвы махасатвы расслабляются в недеянии.


такое возможно и без прямого введения в исполнении учителя, да?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> такое возможно и без прямого введения в исполнении учителя, да?


уай нот? путь бодхисаттвы безусловно ведёт к аннутара самьяк самбодхи.
три-четыре кальпы труднения и в голову таки прийдёт вопрос: Стоп, а что вооще и зачем я делаю? ;D

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> С каждым годом, не принесшим урожая достигших состояния Будды, их актуальность уменьшается, сорри.


так не посеешь и не пожнёшь. кого вы упрекаете?

----------


## Dron

> уай нот? путь бодхисаттвы безусловно ведёт к аннутара самьяк самбодхи.
> три-четыре кальпы труднения и в голову таки прийдёт вопрос: Стоп, а что вооще и зачем я делаю? ;D


классно, классно.
три-четыре минуты затруднения и в голову таки прийдёт вопрос: Стоп, а что вооще и зачем я делаю? Зачем мне учитель, с монополией на введение в ригпа? Есть же праджняпарамита, все русским по белому написано.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> классно, классно.
> три-четыре минуты затруднения и в голову таки прийдёт вопрос: Стоп, а что вооще и зачем я делаю? Зачем мне учитель, с монополией на введение в ригпа? Есть же праджняпарамита, все русским по белому написано.


Извините я не понял Дрон, что вы здесь написали: это вопрос или  вы поделились чем то своим наболевшим?

----------


## Secundus

> ...Осознание же ваше никогда от вас не отдельно и никогда не ухудшается в самсаре и *не улучшается в результате практики*. трудиться тут не над чем.


под осознанием вы имели в виду ригпу ? у нас, в дзэн, есть старый пассаж из жизни Шестого Патриарха о том, что ригпа изначально чиста, не нужно трудиться с целью его очистить (улучшить в результате практики)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> под осознанием вы имели в виду ригпу ? у нас, в дзэн, есть старый пассаж из жизни Шестого Патриарха о том, что ригпа изначально чиста, не нужно трудиться с целью его очистить (улучшить в результате практики)


ригпа это осознаваемое(!!) собственное сияние этого самого осознания. как мы знаем, это сияние, риг, увы не всегда осознаётся индивидуумами.
осознание однако не становится ни хуже ни лучше, осознаёшь ты риг или нет.

Из жизни 6 Патриарха вполне возможно, Патриархи они такие. Правда сомневаюсь, что там употреблялось слово ригпа  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Денисов (05.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Извините я не понял Дрон, что вы здесь написали: это вопрос или  вы поделились чем то своим наболевшим?


это вопрос. Если все настолько на поверхности, зачем мистика с непременным прямым введением в исполнении учителя? По крайней мере, с таким акцентом на него?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> это вопрос. Если все настолько на поверхности, зачем мистика с непременным прямым введением в исполнении учителя? По крайней мере, с таким акцентом на него?


Видимо потому что это не НАСТОЛЬКО на поверхности?!
Всё таки до трех кальп на пути бодхисатвы на что то идут

----------


## Dron

такое введение заменит три кальпы?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> такое введение заменит три кальпы?


проверьте  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> такое введение заменит три кальпы?


Просто... С сутрах сказано: мгновение пребывания в изначальном состоянии приносит больше заслуг, чем подношения несметных сокровищ в течение множества кальп Буддам и Бодхисаттвам.

Актуальное знание природы ума - высший способ накоплений и очищений.

----------

Secundus (05.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Просто... С сутрах сказано: мгновение пребывания в изначальном состоянии приносит больше заслуг, чем подношения несметных сокровищ в течение множества кальп Буддам и Бодхисаттвам.


А кстати, в каких именно Сутрах?
Можете привести прямую цитату?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А кстати, в каких именно Сутрах?
> Можете привести прямую цитату?


Надо поискать, точно источника не помню. Осталось в голове лишь в качестве вольного пересказа.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Просто... С сутрах сказано: мгновение пребывания в изначальном состоянии приносит больше заслуг, чем подношения несметных сокровищ в течение множества кальп Буддам и Бодхисаттвам.
> 
> Актуальное знание природы ума - высший способ накоплений и очищений.


Думаю, что об этом же говорится в "Драгоценном Урашении Освобождения":




> _Непревзойденные подношения - это сосредоточенное подношение и несосредоточенное подношение. О первом, медитации пробужденного настроя, сказано_:
> 
> “Мудрый, медитируя с пробужденным настроем,
> Победителю и [его] сыновьям
> Совершает истинные подношения”
> 
> _Несосредоточенное подношение - это медитация на смысл бессущностности, и это высшее подношение. Так, в главе о вопрошениях сына богов Сустхитамати сказано:
> _
> "Хотя Бодхисаттвой, жаждущим пробуждения,
> ...

----------


## Legba

> Надо поискать, точно источника не помню. Осталось в голове лишь в качестве вольного пересказа.


От тож. У меня таже история. В то время как терминология-то не вполне сутрическая...

----------


## PampKin Head

> От тож. У меня таже история. В то время как терминология-то не вполне сутрическая...


Могу пересказать в сутрическом ключе: кто обрел абсолютную Бодхичитту  и на даже миг пребывает в ней, тот накопит заслуг больше... и далее по тексту.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Могу пересказать в сутрическом ключе: кто обрел абсолютную Бодхичитту  и на даже миг пребывает в ней, тот накопит заслуг больше... и далее по тексту.


Так и я могу  :Smilie: 
Неприятность в том, что абсолютную Бодхичитту фиг обретешь без относительной.
И тогда "введение" - не замена, а скорее заключительный аккорд.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так и я могу 
> Неприятность в том, что абсолютную Бодхичитту фиг обретешь без относительной.
> И тогда "введение" - не замена, а скорее заключительный аккорд.


Ознакомление. Термин "введение" подразумевает пассивность со стороны вводимого и законченность действия.

А про относительную Бодхичитту, которая является сансарным состоянием ума (как было сказано в одной из книг Трангу Ринпоче), и так уже сверх меры на каждом буддийском углу рассказывают.

----------


## Dron

> проверьте


а как? Будучи введенным, не нуждаешься в трех кальпах, а пройдя три кальпы, обойдешься и без введения...
похоже, вы недостаточно продумали свое предложение. Оно невыполнимо в принципе.

----------


## Secundus

> Просто... С сутрах сказано: мгновение пребывания в изначальном состоянии приносит больше заслуг, чем подношения несметных сокровищ в течение множества кальп Буддам и Бодхисаттвам


как замечательно, у нас, в дзэн, именно поэтому и говорят, что все накопленные заслуги ничего не значат и никого не спасут

----------


## PampKin Head

> как замечательно, у нас, в дзэн, именно поэтому и говорят, что все накопленные заслуги ничего не значат и никого не спасут


Это какое то духовное хулиганство! )))

----------


## Legba

> Ознакомление. Термин "введение" подразумевает пассивность со стороны вводимого и законченность действия.


ОК, сойдемся на "ванге". ИМХО - "ознакомление" тоже хреновато звучит. Перефразируя дзенцев:
 - Ты знаешь свой ум?!
 - Ну так, _ознакомился_...




> А про относительную Бодхичитту, которая является сансарным состоянием ума (как было сказано в одной из книг Трангу Ринпоче), и так уже сверх меры на каждом буддийском углу рассказывают.


 А что, в находясь в сансаре можно испытывать несансарические состояния ума?  :Wink: 

Но мы отвлеклись от интересной темы. Было высказано утверждение, что прямое ознакомление является эквивалентом усилий, предпринимаемых бодхисаттвами в течении трех кальп. ОК. Логично предположить, в таком случае, что и *качества* обретаемые в результате, будут аналогичны. Вопрос - качества какого бхуми обретает ознакомленный?

----------


## PampKin Head

> ОК, сойдемся на "ванге". ИМХО - "ознакомление" тоже хреновато звучит. Перефразируя дзенцев:
>  - Ты знаешь свой ум?!
>  - Ну так, _ознакомился_...


Интересно, что означает "ознакомился", если реально не ознакомился...





> А что, в находясь в сансаре можно испытывать несансарические состояния ума?


Вы "в сансаре" понимаете как какое то физическое место? По определению: в сансаре - сансарическое, в нирване - нирваническое. 




> Но мы отвлеклись от интересной темы. Было высказано утверждение, что прямое ознакомление является эквивалентом усилий, предпринимаемых бодхисаттвами в течении трех кальп. ОК. Логично предположить, в таком случае, что и *качества* обретаемые в результате, будут аналогичны. Вопрос - качества какого бхуми обретает ознакомленный?


Тут такой нюанс: исторический Будда в момент распознавания в нем же и остается все оставшееся время... Вот для этого и нужны такие накопления. (вот такое выступление на "бис").

Обычный же человек не может после распознавания быть в этом.

По части бхуми: первое...

----------


## Legba

> По определению: в сансаре - сансарическое, в нирване - нирваническое.


Кто бы спорил. А *не* в сансаре у нас кто? От тож.





> По части бхуми: первое...


Вот мне лично тоже так кажется. 
Но с Вами не все согласятся. А то вдруг кто попросит предъявить реализованную Парамиту Щедрости - неудобняк выйдет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот мне лично тоже так кажется. 
> Но с Вами не все согласятся. А то вдруг кто попросит предъявить реализованную Парамиту Щедрости - неудобняк выйдет.


Есть какие то паттерны поведения, которые должны демонстрироваться на первом бхуми?

----------


## Legba

> Есть какие то паттерны поведения, которые должны демонстрироваться на первом бхуми?


Паттерны? 




> Первая Бхуми 
> 
> Это первая из десяти бхуми благородных бодхисаттв, стадия, на которой истина реальности явлений становится очевидной. Поэтому она называется путем видения. На этой стадии, также присутствует изобильное блаженство, отличное от любого другого ранее известного, поэтому эта бхуми известна как стадия «Совершенная Радость». 
> 
> На этой стадии очищается омрачение скупости и связанные с ней привычные тенденции, и совершенствуется парамита щедрости, бодхисаттвы обретают двенадцать групп качеств, каждая из которых состоит из сотни. 
> 
> Они также способны: -входить и выходить из сотни состояний самадхи за единственное мгновение, -видеть сотню будд лицом к лицу, и получать их благословение, -путешествовать по ста сферам будд, -сотрясти сотню мировых систем, -осветить сотню мировых систем, -привести сотню существ к совершенному созреванию, -проявиться в сотне эонах в одно мгновение, -знать сотню эонов прошлого и -сотню эонов будущего -открыть сотню дверей к Дхарме, -проявить сотню эманаций, и -для каждого из этих тел, проявить сотню спутников. 
> 
> На этой стадии, бодхисаттва может принять рождение как правитель Джамбудвипы


"Краткое Руководство по Стадиям и Путям Бодхисаттв"
Патрул Ринпоче 

Также можно заметить, что реализовавший Парамиту Щедрости способен по просьбе живого существа поднести "драгоценный дар" и "черезвычайно драгоценный дар" - тобишь родственников (жену, детей и т.п.) и части собственного тела. А уж просто дар материальных вещей вообще не оставляет никакой сложности. 

Так что "паттерны" ИМХО, довольно очевидны.

----------

Иван Сергеев (09.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так что "паттерны" ИМХО, довольно очевидны.


У меня какой то когнитивный диссонанс: 
- всегда полагал, что Будд могут видеть лишь Арья-Бодхисатты 10 Бхуми;
- по описанию как то многовато будет для первой бхуми...

Эдак по этому ценнику нашим наставникам зело далеко... до первого бхуми!




> Также можно заметить, что реализовавший Парамиту Щедрости способен по просьбе живого существа поднести "драгоценный дар" и "черезвычайно драгоценный дар" - тобишь родственников (жену, детей и т.п.) и части собственного тела. А уж просто дар материальных вещей вообще не оставляет никакой сложности.


Вас не смущает, что обычные люди иногда способны и на большее? )

----------

Сергей Ч (06.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> У меня какой то когнитивный диссонанс: 
> - всегда полагал, что Будд могут видеть лишь Арья-Бодхисатты 10 Бхуми;
> - по описанию как то многовато будет для первой бхуми...


-Что значит "видеть Будд"? Здесь ведь необязательно имеется ввиду видеть Дхармакаю - что могут, действительно, только на 10 Бхуми. А Нирманакайи - и мы с Вами можем. Если бодхисаттва способен воспринимать другие мировые системы - значит и Нирманакайи, в том числе "полные", присутствующие в них.
- Ну, извините, уж как есть.




> Эдак по этому ценнику нашим наставникам зело далеко... до первого бхуми!


Наши Наставники могут быть и Буддами. Но если нам по карме не ляжет - хрен мы сможем их непосредственно воспринять таким образом. Памятуем про гнилой собачий труп и все такое.




> Вас не смущает, что обычные люди иногда способны и на большее? )


Нет. Совершенно не факт, что "обычные люди" совершая подобное, соблюдают чистоту трех основ и три священных принципа. Так что вполне могут быть мотивированны эгоизмом, какую бы амбразуру не закрыли.

----------

Иван Сергеев (09.04.2011), Сергей Ч (06.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> -Что значит "видеть Будд"? Здесь ведь необязательно имеется ввиду видеть Дхармакаю - что могут, действительно, только на 10 Бхуми. А Нирманакайи - и мы с Вами можем. Если бодхисаттва способен воспринимать другие мировые системы - значит и Нирманакайи, в том числе "полные", присутствующие в них.
> - Ну, извините, уж как есть.


При чем здесь Дхармакая? "видеть" - значит непосредственно воспринимать, к примеру, Будду Амитабху и получать от него учения.





> Наши Наставники могут быть и Буддами. Но если нам по карме не ляжет - хрен мы сможем их непосредственно воспринять таким образом. Памятуем про гнилой собачий труп и все такое.


От не надо реализацию другого ставить в зависимость от собственного восприятия... Собака, не собака, а можно задать прямой вопрос: видете Будд? Можете получить от них вербальное учение (как в случае с Асангой, к примеру)?


Нет. Совершенно не факт, что "обычные люди" совершая подобное, соблюдают чистоту трех основ и три священных принципа. Так что вполне могут быть мотивированны эгоизмом, какую бы амбразуру не закрыли.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Legba

> При чем здесь Дхармакая? "видеть" - значит непосредственно воспринимать, к примеру, Будду Амитабху и получать от него учения.


К примеру Будду Шакьямуни непосредственно воспринимали не только бодхисаттвы, а все кому не лень - правда ведь?
Или вот Гуру Ринпоче в его чистой земле - тоже воспринимают все жители оной чистой земли (правда некоторые - просто как мирского царя, ср. "Путь через врата смерти").
Очевидно, что родиться в Сукхавати - проще, чем достичь 10 бхуми (иначе пхова была бы неосуществима).
Родился в Сукхавати - видишь Амитабху, какие проблемы. Не родился, но можешь "путешествовать по сферам будд" - тоже самое.





> От не надо реализацию другого ставить в зависимость от собственного восприятия... Собака, не собака, а можно задать прямой вопрос: видете Будд? Можете получить от них вербальное учение (как в случае с Асангой, к примеру)?


Ну да, можно спросить, почему нет. А что Вас смущает-то, собственно?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> а как? Будучи введенным, не нуждаешься в трех кальпах, а пройдя три кальпы, обойдешься и без введения...
> похоже, вы недостаточно продумали свое предложение. Оно невыполнимо в принципе.


Друг мой, вы напрасно торгуетесь, я вам ничего не продаю

----------


## Dron

> Друг мой, вы напрасно торгуетесь, я вам ничего не продаю


 :Big Grin:  как же, вот только что продали свою дружбу. На мякине развели!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> как же, вот только что продали свою дружбу. На мякине развели!


я друг всем существам, друг мой. даже тем, кто мыслят с помощью клише
бест фингс ин лайф фо фри

Кстати говоря:




> Неприятность в том, что абсолютную Бодхичитту фиг обретешь без относительной.


Это клише насколько распространенное, настолько же и ложное  :Smilie: 
абсолютная бодхичитта от относительной не зависит. 
это такой троллинг конечно но зато точно по теме раздела  :Smilie:

----------

Jamtso (10.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> я друг всем существам, друг мой. даже тем, кто мыслят с помощью клише
> бест фингс ин лайф фо фри


вот вы мне и свое вселенское сострадание продали.
Да, я мыслю не иначе, как клише (клеша?! )))), мне лишь бы побольше и бесплатно!
Еще, еще реките!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Неприятность в том, что абсолютную Бодхичитту фиг обретешь без относительной.


В только Махаяне - может быть. 

Будда Шакьянуни - он Будда и в Хинаяне (вне учений Махаяны). Абсолютную Бодхичитту реализовал. Как в своем последнем рождении он развивал относительную Бодхичитту?

----------


## Legba

> Это клише насколько распространенное, настолько же и ложное 
> абсолютная бодхичитта от относительной не зависит. 
> это такой троллинг конечно но зато точно по теме раздела


Не зависит, конечно же.  Но Вы можете представить себе индивида,
обладающего абсолютной бодхичиттой и не обладающего, при этом, относительной?




> Будда Шакьянуни - он Будда и в Хинаяне (вне учений Махаяны). Абсолютную Бодхичитту реализовал. Как в своем последнем рождении он развивал относительную Бодхичитту?


Это адский терминологический замес. Так не делают. О какой же относительной и абсолютной Бодхичитте может идти речь на уровне Хинаяны? И вообще - что за "Хинаяна вне учений Махаяны"?! Такого явления не существует в принципе. Малая колесница она "малая" относительно "великой". Если кто-то считает, что "великая" - вообще не колесница, то термин "малая" утрачивает смысл. Короче - или я не понял, о чем Вы. Или Вы опять ищите тхераваддинскую Махаяну, что в данном разделе неактуально.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (11.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это адский терминологический замес. Так не делают. О какой же относительной и абсолютной Бодхичитте может идти речь на уровне Хинаяны? И вообще - что за "Хинаяна вне учений Махаяны"?! Такого явления не существует в принципе. Малая колесница она "малая" относительно "великой". Если кто-то считает, что "великая" - вообще не колесница, то термин "малая" утрачивает смысл. Короче - или я не понял, о чем Вы. Или Вы опять ищите тхераваддинскую Махаяну, что в данном разделе неактуально.


О простой как абсолютной, так и относительной Бодхичитте идет речь http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf *cтр. 180-184, 243-244* (в той же Тхераваде достижение Будды все же отличают от Архатства остальных не только тем, что он там Само-).

Все вполне актуально.

----------


## Dron

> В только Махаяне - может быть. 
> 
> Будда Шакьянуни - он Будда и в Хинаяне (вне учений Махаяны). Абсолютную Бодхичитту реализовал. Как в своем последнем рождении он развивал относительную Бодхичитту?


 Она уже была. См. истории про даяние тела тигрице и т.д. Т.е. была в любом случае, даже если не принимать Шакьямуни как нирманакайю.

----------


## Джыш

Резина какая а

----------


## Denli

Насколько я понимаю, уважение к учителям в Дзогчене никто не отменял. И с этой точки зрения меня эта страница коробит еще как...

Как-бы ставить Ринпоче слева от Еши Намкая... не совсем кошерно...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.04.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Не зависит, конечно же.  Но Вы можете представить себе индивида,
> обладающего абсолютной бодхичиттой и не обладающего, при этом, относительной?


Это вы хорошо сказали, *обладающий*.
Я легко могу себе представить индивида, обладающего абсолютной бодхичиттой и не вполне обладающего, при этом, относительной. Например это вы, или я, или любой человек.
Другое дело, что опираться или проявлять её на бвжс мы не умеем например.
Но так и шансов не будет, если *думать*  что ты ею не обладаешь, и собираешься обрести.
Ещё одна закавыка - обрести её невозможно.

----------

Jamtso (10.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> обладающего абсолютной бодхичиттой и не обладающего, при этом, относительной?


Пратьекабудда, нет? Хочу обратить, таки, внимание на термин "пратьека*будда*", а не "пратьека*архат*".

----------


## Dron

> Пратьекабудда, нет? Хочу обратить, таки, внимание на термин "пратьека*будда*", а не "пратьека*архат*".


 И Пратъекабудда ,и Архат и, например, осел, при таком понимании, как у SU. Он основу абсолютной бодхичиттой называет.

----------


## Legba

> Пратьекабудда, нет? Хочу обратить, таки, внимание на термин "пратьека*будда*", а не "пратьека*архат*".


Пампкин, мне кажется, Вы фантазируете.)))

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И Пратъекабудда ,и Архат и, например, осел, при таком понимании, как у SU. Он основу абсолютной бодхичиттой называет.


вообще то в дзогчене такое воззрение, если вы не в курсе. это не какое то моё личное понимание/называние.
сущность осознавания есть абсолютная бодхичитта

----------


## Dron

> вообще то в дзогчене такое воззрение, если вы не в курсе. это не какое то моё личное понимание/называние.
> сущность осознавания есть абсолютная бодхичитта


Ну я ж так и написал.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (11.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> сущность осознавания есть абсолютная бодхичитта


Да, но если не развивать сострадание на концептуальном уровне, то и абсолютную бодхичитту будет весьма сложно распознать.




> «_Относительная Бодхичитта, которая практикуется на основе ординарного, концептуального мышления, вполне доступна даже для начинающего - при условии, что он смотрит внутрь самого себя и тренируется надлежащим образом. Более того, если относительная Бодхичитта доведена до совершенства, то абсолютная Бодхичитта, мудрость Випашьяны, осознание отсутствия эго ("я"), приходит сама собой. Мы говорим о практике, которая в традиции Кагью называется Махамудра, а в школе Ньингма именуется Дзогчен и которая в данный момент лежит за пределами нашего рассмотрения. Ибо подобно тому, как нельзя давать младенцу, вскармливаемому молоком, твердую пищу, такую как фрукты, рис или мясо, потому что он не сможет ее переварить, так и абсолютная Бодхичитта - это то, чем не следует заниматься с первых шагов. По этой причине мы должны начинать практику с относительной Бодхичитты. Нагарджуна когда-то сказал:
> "Если мы сами и все другие на земле желаем достичь высот Прозрения, ключ к тому - Бодхичитта, его основание, несокрушимое, как властелин гор; она - само сострадание, излучаемое во всех направлениях, и мудрость, преодолевающая дуализм"_»


«*Отвага прозрения. Введение»* Дилго Кхенце Ринпоче.

----------

Legba (11.04.2011), Samadhi Undercover (11.04.2011), Sergio (28.04.2011), Уэф (04.08.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Сергей, вы поместили цитату, в которой в выделенном вами отрывке написано, что после развития относительной, абсолютная бодхичитта возникает сама собой. А ваш тезис, что её иначе развить весьма трудно. Но эти два тезиса друг друга логически не поддерживают. В тексте Ринпоче говорится о том как легче, а у вас что иначе мол почти нельзя. Это не одно и то же.
Это во первых.
Во вторых текст Ринпоче ясным образом указывает кому именно направлен: начинающим, опирающимся на ординарное, концептуальное мышление. Всё верно, таким людям действительно надо поведением создать заслуги, для того, чтобы они могли получить учения ати и перестать опираться на ординарное концептуальное мышление. Когда нибудь.
Но мы тут если вы заметили находимся в разделе ати и обсуждаем вооззрение ати. В том числе и абсолютную бодхичитту с тз ати, а не ординарного мышления.

Вообще видимо есть такое расхожее заблуждение, что если для ати нужно иметь способность к нецонцептуальному прямому восприятию, а оно раскрывается на низлежащих уровнях, махаяны и тантраяны, то до дзогчена непременно нужно заниматься развитием в стиле махаяны и иначе нельзя.
Довольно странно при этом было бы называть дзогчен вершиной колесниц, если бы В НЕМ САМОМ не было методов БЫСТРОГО (не по 3 кальпы) раскрытия неконцептуального сознания?! Есть вполне.
Может возникнуть эмоциональный вопрос "Так зачем тогда махаяна, если все есть в дзогчене?" Затем, что не каждый эти методы в состоянии потянуть, вот и всё.
Есть результаты -  есть способности, нет результатов, значит их нет, берись за то, что их даёт.

Теперь возвращаясь к 
"если не развивать сострадание на концептуальном уровне, то и абсолютную бодхичитту будет весьма сложно распознать."

С точки зрения окончательного смысле, Абсолютная бодхичитта, сущность осознания, не подлежит РАСПОЗНАВАНИЮ ординарным умом, даже если он тренирован в относительной бодхичитте, поскольку лежит вне его скажем компетенции: утверждении и отрицании, присваивания и отбрасывания, улучшения и ухудшения, обретения и потери.

*Сущность осознания не требует утверждения, поэтому запредельна усилиям, причинно следственной связи, устранению недостатков или стимуляции преимуществ.
Хотя это неприемлемо или даже шокирует последователей низших колесниц, это более чем уместно для йогинов наивысшего смысла.*

----------

Jamtso (12.04.2011), Вангдраг (13.04.2011), Иван Денисов (11.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Вообще видимо есть такое расхожее заблуждение, что если для ати нужно иметь способность к нецонцептуальному прямому восприятию, а оно раскрывается на низлежащих уровнях, махаяны и тантраяны, то до дзогчена непременно нужно заниматься развитием в стиле махаяны и иначе нельзя.(1)
> Довольно странно при этом было бы называть дзогчен вершиной колесниц, если бы В НЕМ САМОМ не было методов БЫСТРОГО (не по 3 кальпы) раскрытия неконцептуального сознания?! Есть вполне.(2)
> Может возникнуть эмоциональный вопрос "Так зачем тогда махаяна, если все есть в дзогчене?" Затем, что не каждый эти методы в состоянии потянуть, вот и всё.
> Есть результаты -  есть способности, нет результатов, значит их нет, берись за то, что их даёт.(3)


Сэм, мне кажется, вы запутались.
Вот Ваши тезисы.
1. Чтобы практиковать Ати - нужны способности.
2. Способы развития этих способностей содержатся в самой Ати, а не только в низших колесницах.
3. Но эти способы развития также требуют способностей.

Таким образом, Вы вовсе не доказываете самостоятельность Ати. 
А просто ввели дополнительную буферную зону.
Вместо:
 - Практикуй Ати!
 - Не выходит...
 - Тогда практикуй Махаяну

Вы получили:
 - Практикуй Ати!
 - Не выходит...
 - Тогда практикуй подготовительные методы Ати
 - Не выходит...
 - Ээээ, ну...Тогда все-таки практикуй Махаяну.

----------

Уэф (04.08.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> 1. Чтобы практиковать Ати - нужны способности.
> 2. Способы развития этих способностей содержатся в самой Ати, а не только в низших колесницах.
> 3. Но эти способы развития также требуют способностей.


лучше перейти собственно к текстам для разъяснений. Тем более что тексты раздела ати частенько отсылают  к махаяне и пр.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тем более что тексты раздела ати частенько отсылают  к махаяне и пр.


Скорей разъясняют в контексте низших колесниц.

----------

Jamtso (12.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Скорей разъясняют в контексте низших колесниц.


Да нет. Как раз отсылают к практикам в виде практик других колесниц.
Маленькая цитата из текста тантры опустошения глубин самсары. Из трёх глав (для существ с малыми способностями, средними и высшими)
Для существ с малыми способностями (девятая глава, прошу прощения за сырой набросок перевода):
   Соотносись с трудностью обретения свобод и обретений, причиной, плодом и деяниями-кармой. Зароди веру единственно анализом смерти, что наступит быстро. Нет никакой поддержки при трех внешних несвободах, ведь когда появишься среди адских существ, голодных духов или животных, будут нестерпимыми жар или холод, голод, жажда и принуждение к службе. Ничего не сможешь практиковать и при трёх внутренних несвободах - если находишься в пограничной стране, варварской или органы чувств не чисты. Среди долгоживущих богов, [существ] что придерживаются ошибочных воззрений, убийц - также нет даже мгновения для практики. Велика сила рождения в стране, подходящей для практики, наличествует слушание, разъяснение и медитация, чисты органы чувств, действуешь с верой, созревшее понимание, полагаешься на определенность и бесчастность смерти и непостоянство как друзей. Отдаляешься от людей, поняв непостоянство составного, считаешь годы и месяцы как приближающие к смерти, покоишься, отдыхая в одиночестве, освобождаешься от свиты, родственников, богатства. Не забывая о смерти, перестаешь копить богатство как пагубное. Постигаешь всё как отражение в воде иллюзорных звезд, катаракты и светильника или как подобное сну, молнии и облакам. Пресечение жизни, взятия не дарованного и нечистые действия, лживая речь, клевета, спутанная речь и грубая, вредоносный ум, жаждущий ум и ложные воззрения - эти десять неблагих рождают в трёх низших мирах. Если осуществишь что-либо из пяти крайних и пяти близких к ним, четырех тяжелых, восми ложных и трёх ошибочных [действий], то падешь в три низших существования. Поэтому следует отбросить привязанность к дхармам причин и плода. Приди к Прибежищу, зароди настрой и медитируй на безмерные. На основании этого погрузишься в шесть совершенствований-парамит. Повторяй [постоянно] суть ежедневной практики трёх тел.

Десятая глава - для лиц со средними способностями:
	Следует в уме зарождать веру, усердие, сердечные обязательства, [слушать] наставления учителя для ученика, [осуществлять] благие рассуждения с доверием, полагаться на защиту и отбросить суету. Следует усердствовать с обретении просветления, придеживаться достоверной истинной сути, полностью отойти от высказывания, помыслов и выражений. [Практикуя] умиротворение и прозрение, переживать ясность и пустоту. трое врат должны быть естественными. Видение - нерушимое и свежее. Должна отсутствовать привязанность. Должно взирать на детей, бюрузу и камни как на подношения божествам. Должно действовать без привязанности к воспринимающему и воспринимаемому. Должно ежедневно действовать, пребывая в естественном [состоянии].

Одиннадцатая глава (высшие способности):
   Самовозникшая энергия осознавания-ведения - подобна восходу солнца в небесном пространстве. Собственная ясность [подобна] субстанции из молока и воды. Плод - отсутствие отделения от единой сущности. Даже если пребываешь в себе, то нет никаких завес, подобно вспышке перед открытыми глазами. Нет никаких завес в отношении воспринимаемых вовне объектах в силу ясности, подобно зеркалу. Не постигается никакая суть у завес ума, поскольку взираешь на явленное как на драгоценную веревку...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Ну так это про способоности) есть примеры, где объясняя какие-то аспекты конкретно Ати отсылают практиковать там какую-нить пятую или вторую парамиты?)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Скорей разъясняют в контексте низших колесниц.


Кому и с какой целью?

----------


## Jamtso

> Да, но если не развивать сострадание на концептуальном уровне, то и абсолютную бодхичитту будет весьма сложно распознать.


Относительная бодхичитта подразумевает устремленность к цели (к Просветлению), а абсолютная бодхичитта никакой устремленности не подразумевает - там некуда идти, и нечего достигать. Но если удастся распознать абсолютную бодхичитту, то сострадание и любовь к живым существам проявятся автоматически, как благоуханный аромат сопровождает распустившийся цветок жасмина. ОДнако, устремленность при этом не появится.

----------

Alekk (14.04.2011), Вазир (13.04.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> Кому и с какой целью?


Да таким, как Манджушримитра, чтобы он, находясь в своем измерении концепций и представлений, понял, о чем этот Дзогчен и зачем он нужен.

----------


## Jamtso

> - Практикуй Ати!
>  - Не выходит...
>  - Тогда практикуй подготовительные методы Ати
>  - Не выходит...
>  - Ээээ, ну...Тогда все-таки практикуй Махаяну.


А тем, у кого не получается практиковать Махаяну, советуют носить тодрол (освобождение через прикосновение) на теле. Все существа должны быть охвачены заботой, чтобы на всякие способности нашелся путь. Дзогчену совсем не чуждо сострадание.

----------

Alekk (14.04.2011), Вазир (13.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

> А тем, у кого не получается практиковать Махаяну, советуют носить тодрол (освобождение через прикосновение) на теле. Все существа должны быть охвачены заботой, чтобы на всякие способности нашелся путь. Дзогчену совсем не чуждо сострадание.


Сложно спорить. Только Вы ведь не имеете ввиду, что ношение тодрол - это практика Дзогчен, правда ведь  :Wink:

----------


## Вазир

Не предполагал, что вопрос - "как относиться к учителю" - можно выяснять так долго.

----------

Jamtso (13.04.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Сэм, мне кажется, вы запутались.


Мне кажется запутанность это метаться из школы в школу в поисках самоудовлетворения, вместо того, чтобы доверять учителю и учению.

----------


## Legba

> Мне кажется запутанность это метаться из школы в школу в поисках самоудовлетворения, вместо того, чтобы доверять учителю и учению.


А, так мы про веру говорим! Ну что же Вы сразу-то не сказали. А я-то, сдуру, решил Ваши сентенции анализировать  :Smilie: 
Тогда Вы, конечно, правы. Причем - по определению. В особенности, если уверить себя, что понимаешь учителя и учение верно  :Smilie:

----------


## Jamtso

> Сложно спорить. Только Вы ведь не имеете ввиду, что ношение тодрол - это практика Дзогчен, правда ведь


Ну почему же? Всякое может быть. Если кто-то носит тодрол с осознаванием природы своего ума, то это практика ДЗогчен. Может кто-то так созрел, что ему только тодрола и не хватает, чтобы распознать свое изначальное просветление  :Smilie:

----------

Alekk (14.04.2011)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А, так мы про веру говорим! Ну что же Вы сразу-то не сказали. А я-то, сдуру, решил Ваши сентенции анализировать 
> Тогда Вы, конечно, правы. Причем - по определению. В особенности, если уверить себя, что понимаешь учителя и учение верно


Если бы вы меньше предавались сомнениям, а более внимательно читали книги, то легко узнали бы, что в дзогчене есть два основных пути, или подхода: путь пандиты, и путь веры. Путь пандиты, это когда вы достаточно разбираетесь в теории вообще, и сами себе обосновываете. Путь веры, когда вы не углубляетесь в обоснования, а просто делаете то, что говорит учитель и получаете результаты. Второй путь официально быстрее.
А насколько правильно понимаешь учение - решаешь не ты, а учитель и знаки, которые широко известны в узких кругах. Они объективны.

Это всё общеизвестные вещи, и вам стоило бы их знать, прежде чем вступать в дискуссии в этом разделе - в нём есть об этом правила.

----------

Вазир (13.04.2011)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

2 Legba

Первое устное предупреждение. 
В этом разделе общение ведётся на темы и НА ОСНОВЕ воззрения дзогчен. Ваши религиозные метания являются флудом.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Легба, привет!

Как у тебя хватает сил сражаться с ветряными мельницами?
"Пустые ночи, пустые дни, а Вас так много - а мы одни..."
Далее, по тексту.

Ув. модератор,

Важно тогда определить что такое воззрение дзогчен? На каких коренных текстах и чьих комментариях оно основано?
Для меня воззрение - это Лонгчен Рабчжам, а поведение - Гялвэ Нюгу, а главная заповедь - "восходя в воззрении, не заносись в поведении".
А иначе получается, что определяющим является воззрение модератора того или иного раздела форума.

----------

Karma Sherab (14.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ага так и есть, определяющим для всего раздела тибетского буддизма являются воззрения 2-х модераторов


Предупреждение. Пока просто устное

----------


## Jamtso

> Важно тогда определить что такое воззрение дзогчен? На каких коренных текстах и чьих комментариях оно основано?
> Для меня воззрение - это Лонгчен Рабчжам, а поведение - Гялвэ Нюгу, а главная заповедь - "восходя в воззрении, не заносись в поведении".


Воззрение ДЗогчен это три завета Гараба Дордже - был такой человечище, задолго до Лонгчена Рабджама. И в соответствии с тремя заветами есть три раздела учений ДЗогчен: Семде, Лонгде и Менгагде. То, что изложил Лонгчен Рабджам, всего лишь крохотная часть всего массива учений по Дзогчену. Основное воззрение ДЗогчена словами не описывается, с ним знакомят непосредственно.

----------


## Legba

> Легба, привет!


Привет. Дааа, чего-то меня занесло.  :Wink:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Воззрение ДЗогчен это три завета Гараба Дордже - был такой человечище, задолго до Лонгчена Рабджама. И в соответствии с тремя заветами есть три раздела учений ДЗогчен: Семде, Лонгде и Менгагде. То, что изложил Лонгчен Рабджам, всего лишь крохотная часть всего массива учений по Дзогчену. Основное воззрение ДЗогчена словами не описывается, с ним знакомят непосредственно.


Джамцо, Вы мессадж не поняли. Неужто не читали комментарий Патрула Ринпоче? Логнчен Рабчжам - это не индивидуум, а Бесконечное Великое Изначальное Пространство. А Лонгченпу, кстати, и звали Гараб Нипа.

----------


## Jamtso

> Джамцо, Вы мессадж не поняли. Неужто не читали комментарий Патрула Ринпоче? Логнчен Рабчжам - это не индивидуум, а Бесконечное Великое Изначальное Пространство. А Лонгченпу, кстати, и звали Гараб Нипа.


Вы знаете, с таким же успехом и меня можно назвать "Бесконечное Великое Изначальное Пространство", хотя мое текущее относительное состояние и не такое как у великого Лонгченпы. Попробуйте оспорить. А какой надо было понять мессадж? О том, что дзогчен - это книги и авторы? И еще мне интересно, комментарии на Кунджед Гьялпо разве не индивидуум писал? А "Драгоценный корабль" кто написал? Космос?

----------


## Dron

> Вы знаете, с таким же успехом и меня можно назвать "Бесконечное Великое Изначальное Пространство", хотя мое текущее относительное состояние и не такое как у великого Лонгченпы.


значит, не с таким же успехом

----------


## Jamtso

> значит, не с таким же успехом


Да нет с таким же, как бы вам ни было печально от этого. Источник бытия самой зеленой мухи из туалета и самого прекрасного Будды во вселенной - одинаков! Это изначальный Будда Самантабхадра в союзе с Дакини Самантабхадри - суть Бесконечное Великое Изначальное Пространство Просветления. И самая зеленая муха, и самый прекрасный Будда - это проявления энергии этого Изначального Просветления. Разница только в том, что муха о своем просветлении не знает, а Будда знает. Ну а для изначального Просветления мухи или Будды нет никакой разницы, как проявляется его энергия, ему абсолютно все равно - муха это или Будда. Смею напомнить - это точка зрения ДЗогчена. Вы не обязаны ее придерживаться!  :Smilie:  Если вам нравится черно-белый вариант деления явлений на категории - флаг вам в руки!

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Вы знаете, с таким же успехом и меня можно назвать "Бесконечное Великое Изначальное Пространство", хотя мое текущее относительное состояние и не такое как у великого Лонгченпы. Попробуйте оспорить. А какой надо было понять мессадж? О том, что дзогчен - это книги и авторы? И еще мне интересно, комментарии на Кунджед Гьялпо разве не индивидуум писал? А "Драгоценный корабль" кто написал? Космос?


Джамцо, Вы можете называть себя и Ветала Сукха - мне все равно. Мессадж был такой. Дискуссия не должна прерываться лишь потому, что модератор, не имея других аргументов, выносит вердикт, что дзогчен, а что дзогчунг. Наша с Легбой линия передачи - Осал Дзогпа Ченпо Лонгчен Нингтик, история линия передачи Лонгчен Нингтик подробно изложена в книгах Нешула Кенпо и Тулку Тондуба, равно, как и воззрение, медитация, поведение и плод данной традиции. А Вы с модератором какой линии передачи дзогчена придерживаетесь?

----------


## Dron

> Да нет с таким же, как бы вам ни было печально от этого.


Да почему ж мне должно быть печально-то? 
Мне наоборот, очень радостно.




> Источник бытия самой зеленой мухи из туалета и самого прекрасного Будды во вселенной - одинаков! Это изначальный Будда Самантабхадра в союзе с Дакини Самантабхадри - суть Бесконечное Великое Изначальное Пространство Просветления. И самая зеленая муха, и самый прекрасный Будда - это проявления энергии этого Изначального Просветления. Разница только в том, что муха о своем просветлении не знает, а Будда знает. Ну а для изначального Просветления мухи или Будды нет никакой разницы, как проявляется его энергия, ему абсолютно все равно - муха это или Будда. Смею напомнить - это точка зрения ДЗогчена.


Вдвойне приятно, когда провозглашают принимаемую абсолютно всеми школами т. буддизма татхагатагарбху. Можете называть ее эксклюзивной точкой зрения Дзогчена, хотя это ощибочно.



> Вы не обязаны ее придерживаться!  Если вам нравится черно-белый вариант деления явлений на категории - флаг вам в руки!


Ну, если кто-то научил  вас такому, то вы конечно, вольны распорядиться с местом помещения флага как в вашем теле, так и в телах инструкторов, хотя эта тема с флагами не буддийская совсем.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Jamtso и Dron
Горячие эстонские парни, давайте разборки в приват?
Дальше буду такие сообщения просто удалять.

2 Пэма Бэнза
Модераториал руководствуется не воззрением дзогчен, а правилами раздела.
Указанные вами воззрения вполне "кошерны", можете не беспокоиться. Правда может вы поторопились вписывать в свой лагерь Легбу, он прежде в последователи дзогчен не определялся.

----------

